# Papel para Hacer PCB´s



## angus (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola ! , quisiera saber donde puedo conseguir el papel "transfer" para realizar circuitos impresos .
Les comento que soy de argentina y en las casas de electronica ese " Prees and Peel Blue " ni lo conocen ...

Como lo puedo conseguir ?  en donde ?      como se llama ??


Gracias desde ya !


----------



## Guest (Ene 23, 2006)

Busca en google argentina la palabra ¨press-n-peel¨, yo encontre varios lugares.

Saludos.


----------



## MADAY (Ene 15, 2007)

angus busca en PCBs de este mismo foro


----------



## lagos15 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hola si lo que quieres es hacer circuitos impresos pues muy facil yo utilizo filmina imprimes el circuito en filmina y luego lo planchas es muy sencillo si quieres mas espesificaciones de esto hasmelo saber  saludos. Ahhhhh la filmina es bien barata


----------



## sony (Sep 25, 2007)

Despues de hacer un circuito en pcb wizard quiero tranferirlo a la placa de cobre lo e intentado con una impresora laser pero con papel de maquina normal y pues la verdad no e podido hacer la tranferencia ya que no se adiere bien ala placa .
consegui capel couche y en el ciber no me permiten imprimir con ese por que dicen que es muy grueso y quede dañar la impresora 
aparte de la serigafia hay otro metodo que lo pueda hacer ?
alguien lo a podido hacer con papel de maquina normal?
de antemano mucahs gracis por su ayuda
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 25, 2007)

prueba con papel glosy tambien funciona,


----------



## sony (Sep 25, 2007)

gracias tio pepe por tu pronta respuesta lo boy a buscar por que ya tengo rato que quiero hacer esta placa  
saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 25, 2007)

A mi con papel normal me ha salido bien. Con la plancha bien caliente y un poco de vapor. Podes probar darle un poco mas de tonner para ver si te adhiere mejor, aunque te puede perder definicion. Limpiaste bien la placa antes? Hay que pasarle virulana o algo asi para que adhiera mejor.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2007)

Prueba con papel ilustracion (El brillante de las revistas), no hace falta que este en blanco, puede estar impreso, lo unico que se transfiere es la imagen de toner de la fotocopiadora o impresora laser, cuanto mas fino (El papel) mejor.
Inmediatamente despues de transferido con la plancha sumergen la placa con papel y todo en agua bien caliente para que el papel se empiece a deshacer.


----------



## sony (Sep 26, 2007)

muchas gracias electronicoaficionado y fogonaso lo voy a intentar tambien de la manera que me comentan ya que tengo rato intentandolo y no e podido segun los resultados que tenga yo les informaciónrmo 
saludo


----------



## sony (Oct 1, 2007)

bueno amigos ya consegui imprimir el pcb fui a un centro donde sacan copias y ahi me imprimieron el esquematico en papel couche  ahora el problema es que estoy batallando para que se quede adherido ala placa lo raro es que estoy siguiendo todo al pie de la letra de las guías que ay aqui y no se queda pegado ayuden me por favor que estare haciendo mal


----------



## XGV (Oct 1, 2007)

Hola, yo lo probe con papel satinado y funciono. 
Un truco para despegarlo: 
quando en casa pongais en marcha el lavabajillas, si señor!, podeis meter la placa junto con las cazuelas, vasos y platos. .
Procurad que la temperatura no este muy alta (a 35 o 40 ºC max) y al sacarlo no toqueis las pistas hasta que se enfrie.

Un Saludo 

Xavi


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 1, 2007)

Para limpiar la placa  yo utilizo estropajo fino que se utiliza en fontaneria, es el mejor

Lo podeis comprar en almacenes de material de fontaneria o sanitarios, es bastante barato y lo venden en bolsas de varias unidades.

Es muy fino, pero abrasivo y deja un acabado espejo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

El metodo da un resultado satisfactorio pero requiere muchos intentos de practica para acomodar los tiempos de planchado y temperatura.


----------



## jona (Oct 1, 2007)

hola
yo usaba el papal de ilustracion, prove con otros y tuve muchos intentos fallidos hasta dar con el, con un papel de ilustracion grueso es practicamente imposible que se pegue, lo mejor es lo mas finito el papel, se pega muy rapido y adhiere muy bien a la placa.
"cada loco con su tema"
yo personalmente me fue bien con este, la plancha la tenia entre tibia(medio) y baja, nunca fuerte, ya que se dilataba la tinta, y se hacia todo un desastre, ademas que si la placa es de mala calidad como las de pertinax la lamina de cobre se levanta y fuiste.
obviamente me daban ganas de tirar todo, puesto que habia que darle, al principio no salia nada, pero le encontre la vuelta, ahora por lo general hago proyectos en placas de soldaduras(si no es tan grande el circuito y exigente)puesto que me da fiaca, sacar el acido,calentarlo(cuidado con respirar el vapor de el acido, aunque entre eso y los cigarrillos estoy igual) planchar y ademas me manche varias camisas y pantalones, en el pasado, en mis dias de proyectos para la escuela tecnica.
saludos


----------



## sony (Oct 3, 2007)

hola muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda al fin quedo la placa el metodo es bueno pero como ustedes mismos lo mensionaban se tiene que regular los tiempos del plancnchado y el tiempo para dejar el impreso en el agua  alo mejor tenia mucho que ver que el papel que utilise es papel couche y es un poco grueso mas adelante lo voy a intentar con papel de revista lo que si me ayudo es que despues de sacar el papel del de el agua espere a que se secara ya depues de seco con un atomisador con tantito jabon liquido para trastes y un sepillo de dientes le fui quitando el papel a si que dando solamente el toner .
les doy las gracias a todos ustede por averme ayudado ya que de todos tome ideas para poder relisar mi proyecto
saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 3, 2007)

Yo uso papel ilustración del más fino que consiga.
Para la impresión, es mejor seleccionar poco tiempo de exposición y un nivel no muy cargado de toner para que no se quede muy pegado al papel.
Es mejor hacer la impresión en el momento de la transferencia, para que el toner no se endurezca mucho.
Al principio usaba una plancha a vapor y tardaba mucho, hasta que me consegui una antigua y seca, que ahora tengo que tener cuidado con la temperatura porque me despega la placa de cobre 
Para despegar el papel de la placa lo sumerjo en agua caliente unos minutos y después le voy pasando el dedo con algo de fuerza y se va desarmando el papel.


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 5, 2007)

pues ami el señor de la casa de electronica me dijo :eso se hace con papel vegetal y yo le dije yo  e oido que es con papel transfer y me dijo si eso es lo de los carniceros, jajaja y yo me calle


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Nov 5, 2007)

aqui en chile ese papel se conose como 

papel cuche 

y es super barato eso si lo unico malo que viene en pliego y hay que cortar las hojas a medida 

y tambien se puede hacer con papel de impresion para fotografia pero sale un poko mas caro

 estos tipos de papel los encuentras en cualquier basar o librerias 

chauu que estes bien y cuidate.


----------



## cesartm (Nov 5, 2007)

Simplemente papel para fotos "Tipo Glossy" y utilizando una impreora lacer.

Te dire que yo al empezar a hacer mis propios PCB intente de todo hasta use papel de los directorios telefonicos.

Queda tan perfecta que las lineas de 0.03mm se queda en el cobre. Suerte y Mucha Paciencia mas que nada paciencia.


----------



## cesartm (Nov 5, 2007)

Casi lo olvido en dado caso que la pista  tuviera una imperfeccion al imprimirla en el cobre utiliza un marcador de tista permanente de punto fino si es que no tienes espacio entre una y otra pista y si no fuere el caso usa de los marcadores gruesos.

Con respecto al papel press 'n' peel yo lo veo dificil, lo intente y fue el intento que menos me gusto porque al no calcular la temperatura ideal bueno nada mas de acortdarme esa prueba si me hizo enojar.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 5, 2007)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> pues ami el señor de la casa de electronica me dijo :eso se hace con papel vegetal y yo le dije yo  e oido que es con papel transfer y me dijo si eso es lo de los carniceros, jajaja y yo me calle


Es raro. no se si en España le den un nombre distinto a ese papel.


----------



## steinlager (Nov 5, 2007)

papel satinado. pidelo asi.


----------



## Elvic (Nov 5, 2007)

papel cebolla 

bueno así se le conoce es un papel bastante delgado  y queda bien


SuerT


----------



## eduardosua (Nov 5, 2007)

Cualquier papel satinado, se puede usar el papel ilustración de revistas.
El toner de una láser no se pega bien a este tipo de papel, y por esta causa lo podemos transferir con el calor de un plancha.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

eduardosua dijo:
			
		

> Cualquier papel satinado, se puede usar el papel ilustración de revistas.
> El toner de una láser no se pega bien a este tipo de papel, y por esta causa lo podemos transferir con el calor de un plancha.




Exacto !
En mas de un caso de urgencia recurri a una hoja de revista (Cuanto mas fina mejor)
Con la impresion en tinta de la hoja no pasa nada, esta es inmune al calor (No se transfiere)


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Con la impresion en tinta de la hoja no pasa nada, esta es inmune al calor (No se transfiere)


Mucha gente sigue creyendo eso de que se tranfiere


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 6, 2007)

entonces me vale el cebolla,el glossy,y el papel satinado? 

GRACIAS


----------



## ChizzoGFX (Nov 6, 2007)

Pídele papel de impresión o papel gráfico porque si le dices satinado te dan papel para tarjetas


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 6, 2007)

en concreto seria un papel que no adsorba


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 6, 2007)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> entonces me vale el cebolla,el glossy,y el papel satinado?
> 
> GRACIAS



Ojo que hay glossy malo que absorbe tinta y mancha que da miedo. (La tinta se expande hacia los lados desfigurando las lineas)

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## hako (Nov 7, 2007)

yo utilizo papel normal y me va muy bien, mira el tutorial del foro de como hacer circuitos impresos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

Con el papel normal sale muy bien


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 7, 2007)

eso es papel normal ?
 vueno yo puedo comprrar :cebolla,glossy,y enceraso ,cuan cojo


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 7, 2007)

Compra uno de cada y prueba cual te anda mejor a vos. Al fin y al cabo el metodo se basa en ir probando y cada uno tiene sus detalles a la hora de aplicarlo como la temperatura, el tipo de papel, el tiempo, etc.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 7, 2007)

exacto. ese es el consejo que le estoy dando a al compañero jose_flash


----------



## cesartm (Nov 7, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Compra uno de cada y prueba cual te anda mejor a vos. Al fin y al cabo el metodo se basa en ir probando y cada uno tiene sus detalles a la hora de aplicarlo como la temperatura, el tipo de papel, el tiempo, etc.



Estas en lo correcto.
Conforme se va practicando y experimentando diferentes materiales y metodos vas a ir adquiriendo tu propia tecnica tomando en cuenta claro de los recursos que estan mas al alcanse de la zona donde vives.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 8, 2007)

cesartm dijo:
			
		

> electroaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se escucho profesional


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 8, 2007)

ok,es un gran cosejo


----------



## elfobscuro (Nov 13, 2007)

pues para mi sorpresa un sabado que se me fue el tiempo en diseñar el pcb en compu, no tuve mas opcion que probar con la impresion a laser que saque en un web que estaba a punto de cerrar use hoja blanca de papel normal comun y corriente  eso si pedi que la calidad de impresion la pusieran en calidad de fotografia, osea supuestamente el toner a todo lo que da, y oh sorpresa si me quedo el circuito que tenia que armar. 
ah pero si buscas un poquito mas de calidad utiliza acetaros y una impresora laser
la tinta del toner si se pega pero tendras que poner una hoja de papel encima para no pegar el acetato en tu plancha
 y te la lance por la cabeza tu mamá o esposa segun sea tu situacion jajaja
bueno saludos de veracruz Mèxico
Atte
Elfo


----------



## Manonline (Nov 13, 2007)

yo por recomendacion de muchas personas, use hojas de revistas. sisi. las arrancas de una revista, las pones en tu impresora LASERRRRRRRR (LASERRR LASERRR LASERRR con toner), imprimis, planchas y listo.

desde qe lo probe. nunca mas cambie. no gasto nada de plata en hojas y con un cartucho de toner lleno, podes imprimir cuatro resmas de hojas seguidas.

suerte,
mano.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 14, 2007)

hola angus
Ingresa a esta pagina y ya tienes la solucion.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/trucos/placaci/index.htm


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 14, 2007)

para los que no tengan impresora laser, pueden sacar una fotocopia. pidan que la saquen un poco oscura (mucho toner). Chau


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2007)

gabrielg, ¿ Para que salir de casa ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 14, 2007)

gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> para los que no tengan impresora laser, pueden sacar una fotocopia. pidan que la saquen un poco oscura (mucho toner). Chau



Ojo, no DEMASIADO oscura, el tonner dilata con el calor y si tiene mucho expande y pega las lineas finas, estropeando nuestro bienhabido esfuerzo, placa, tiempo, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Ga7i7o (Nov 14, 2007)

bueno al respecto del tema, podria decir que yo hago mis placas con papel normal, una hoja Bond A-4, imprimo mi circuito hecho en PCb Wizard y luego voy a la librería a sacar copia, eso sí le pido al de la fotocopia que me lo saque bien negrito. despues de eso lo plancho y sigo los pasos que ya todos conocen.

 Espero y les pueda servir esta información


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 14, 2007)

mmmm la verdad que con el papel normal se puede, pero la cosa requiere mas cuidado y una limpieza mas exhaustiva al final para quitarle las fibras del papel a la placa para evitar el efecto "isla"


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 16, 2007)

yo lo hice con papel de trasparencias adquirido en una papeleria


----------



## Negro... (Nov 16, 2007)

Hola angus.

Visita este link si seguis bien los pasos sale de 10 la plaqueta lo que si dale un poco mas de calor que los 30 segundo que se indican http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/trucos/placaci/index.htm.

El papel tenes que pedirlo como papel satinado el mas brillante que tenga

Suerte


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 16, 2007)

Una pregunta, el papel satinado que tipo de papel es ¿? papel normal ? que nombre recibe en España ? muchas gracias si respondeis.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 16, 2007)

El satinado tambien se le dice papel "Glossy", pero ojo que sea glossy para laser y no para ink jet.
Es como un punto medio entre el papel normal y el de fotos. Mas brillante que el normal por lo tanto mas impermeable.
Saludos.



			
				Negro... dijo:
			
		

> Visita este link si seguis bien los pasos sale de 10 la plaqueta lo que si dale un poco mas de calor que los 30 segundo que se indican http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/trucos/placaci/index.htm.
> Suerte



Como diria fogonazo. . . para que salir de casa. . . En el foro esta ese tuto.

Por otro lado no es recomendable eso de poner la plancha "al maximo" a menos que uses papeles muy absorventes. Cuanto mas brillante sea el papel menor es la temepratura necesaria.

La razon de esto es que el tonner dilata con el calor. Si lo calientas mucho y el papel no absorve la tinta "camina" sobre la placa y te termina por pegar todas las pistas finas juntas.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 16, 2007)

jim 17 si eres de españa pide papel de transparencias o cebolla con el de transferencias en 1 min lo tines echo


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 16, 2007)

Papel transparente ? como el de hacer 1 fotolito serviria tamiben no ?


----------



## IgnacioD6 (May 19, 2008)

hola a todos,

Pues el caso es que llevo todo el dia intentando hacer una circuito sobre la placa y no lo consigo. El método es el del calor y la trasnferencia de tinta desde una impresion hecha en una impresora laser, todo tal y como he leido, es decir, limpiar la placa con lana de acero y acetona, fijar la fotocopia, aplicar calor.... el caso, es que tras mas de 10 minutos de calor no consigo nada decente, lo he hecho con papel satinado, y no se por que no me sale, quizas es que la impresora no dejó bastante tinta... no lo se, la impresiñon la hice en una tienda.

El caso, es que me he planteado hacerlo por insolacion con una bombilla, he visto varios tutoriales por la red, pero no se si es conveniente hacerlo de forma casera, es decir que no se si tendré buenos resultados, por que como podeis ver en la imagen, quizas uno de mis problemas es que las pistas sean demasiado estrechas(¿puede ser?), lo he intentado solucionar dando mas espacio a los componentes en la placa para asi poder ddar mas espacion entre las lineas, pero me da problemas debido (creo) a que la version del eagle usada es free y tiene el area de impresion limitada ¿es posible?

                  Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (May 19, 2008)

Hola ignacio, si seguís los pasos de la transferencia con la plancha no deberías tener problemas, de qué manera aplicás el calor? no es sólo apoyar la plancha sobre la placa, debés pasarla por toda la placa como si la estarías planchando justamente... Qué tipo de papel usas? especificá algún otro dato. 

Saludos


----------



## IgnacioD6 (May 19, 2008)

hola!

Pues el papel usado es satinado, aunque también lo he imprimido en papel transparente, pero este ultimo no lo he probado aún, lo guarde para lo de la insolación. La plancha es de 2200W y la uso a la temperatura máxima, y la muevo mientras la aplico a la placa.

Entonces, ¿no deberia tener problemas ni con las pistas finas? ¿cuanto tiempo es preciso aplicar la plancha?

                             Gracias.


----------



## burren (May 19, 2008)

bueno no se si pudieran darme una ayuda yo al igual que ignacio tuve una discrepancia lo que pasa es que primero lo hice por medio de la insoladora y me fue bien pero no se que paso que despues de un tiempo empezo a oler a gasolina o algo por el estilo no se que seria si el fijador o la pintura y pues mi problema es el espacio ya que comparto la meza de trabajo y me empezaron a presionar para deshacerme de los quimicos no se que paso que empezaron a oler a gasolina o petroleo, bueno luego probe con unas hojas azules las cuales decian que se deberian imprimir las pistas en una impresora laser pero luego de probarla la hoja azul se achicharro por el calor  :x y se atoro y posterior mente la imprimi en una de inyeccion de tinta y me fue no muy bien la calca del toner no quedo muy bien y pues sigo en la busqueda creo que el de la insoladora es bueno pero en mi caso seria mejor con una de esa hojas que por calor transfieren el toner, alguien me podria echar la mano en el aspecto de eso por que tambien me dijeron que existe un metodo parecido al de transferencia de calor pero en vez de calor se usa luz ir o algo asi no se si me pueden ayudar para empezar a contruir de manera mas facil las tarjetas y me pudieran echar la mano please


----------



## mnicolau (May 19, 2008)

No no, ningún problema, yo uso un papel llamado "ilustración" de 170grs es mucho mas barato q el papel fotográfico, paso la plancha unos 6-7 minutos dependiendo del tamaño de la placa (nunca llego a 10 min) y las saco directo para mandar al ácido sin hacer retoques. Cuánto tiempo dejás la placa en el agua después del planchado? Q sean unos 15 minutos por lo menos...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2008)

Algunas fotocopiadoras y/o impresora laser emplean un tipo de toner (Tinta seca) que no se transfiere o lo hace muy mal.
Ante la duda hacer fotocopia o impresion en otra maquina, distinta marca y/o modelo.


----------



## mnicolau (May 19, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Algunas fotocopiadoras y/o impresora laser emplean un tipo de toner (Tinta seca) que no se transfiere o lo hace muy mal.
> Ante la duda hacer fotocopia o impresion en otra maquina, distinta marca y/o modelo.



Muy buen dato ese....


----------



## Ardogan (May 19, 2008)

Me paso una vez ir a un cyber, decirle que quería una impresión laser sobre el papel fotográfico, y cuando la planchaba no se transfería absolutamente nada.
Fui de vuelta al cyber, había otro encargado, y me dijo "acá tenemos solamente impresora con chorro de tinta"....
En cuanto a las pistas, yo uso un ancho mínimo de 20 thou (20 milésimas de pulgada), las primeras que hice el programa de diseño de la placa ponía por default un ancho de 10 thou y no había forma de tener una buena transferencia, y al atacarlo los cortes eran muy frecuentes.
Me pasaba algo similar con la distancia pista a plano de masa, muchas veces me cortocircuitaba las pistas. El programa por default ponía 10 thou (o menos, no recuerdo bien) y ahora con 12 thou no tengo problemas.


----------



## FORRITO (May 19, 2008)

Una pregunta si hago todo pero con papel comun que va a pasar?
Porq' papel satinado no encuentro aca por ningun lado y el fotografica esta bastante caro


----------



## Manonline (May 19, 2008)

Leete el tutorial de esta pagina que lo explica muy bien el proceso

suerte con eso,
mano.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (May 20, 2008)

Ante todo, gracias a todos.

les expongo mi solución: lo intenté en papel satinado, pero despues de calentar durante bastante tiempo se transfirió muy muy poco por lo que me decidí a hacer una última prueba con papel transparente (el que se usa para las transparencias, no se el nombre...). Con ese papel el resultado fue muchisimo mejor, tras calentar con la plancha unos 15 minutos la transferencia fue aceptable, salvo por que las pistas creo que fueron demasiado finas. Mañana lo repetiré otra vez con una nueva impresion del board que tiene las pistas mas gordas.

      Hasta mañana.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2008)

IgnacioD6 dijo:
			
		

> ...Con ese papel el resultado fue muchisimo mejor, tras calentar con la plancha unos *15 minutos* la transferencia fue aceptable, salvo.....



No te entusiasmes con la plancha y el tiempo, puedes despegar el cobre.

A mi me dio buen resultado "tirar" la placa estando caliente en agua fria
Esto es valido para deshacer el papel, si usas plastico no vale.

¿ Leiste que el papel hay que dejarlo en remojo hasta que se deshaga ?  o ¿ lo estas despegando e cuanto terminas con la plancha ?


----------



## santiago (May 20, 2008)

fogonazo a mi las plaquetas me salen casi perectas y al papel se lo saco inmediatamente despues del planchado, con agua fria y los dedos, solo eso 
se frota energicamente el papel satinado humedo con los dedos y listo
la impresora es la hp de la escu no me acuerdo el modelo , pero se haces una plaqueta muy cuidadosamente te sale de pelicula
saludos
pd una vez probe con papel comun y el pcb quedo en la plancha jaja


----------



## Manonline (May 21, 2008)

Usa el papel de las revistas entonces... Ya me canse de postearlo x todos lados esto...
Agarras una revista, le arrancas una hoja, lo metes a la impresora laser e imprimis el circuito..
planchas desde 30 segundos a 5 minutos (como mucho) y metes la placa al agua con papel y todo.. dejas en remojo de 5 a 10 minutos y sacas el papel indeseado presionando con el dedo...

saludos,
mano.


----------



## //pollo// (May 21, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Usa el papel de las revistas entonces... Ya me canse de postearlo x todos lados esto...
> Agarras una revista, le arrancas una hoja, lo metes a la impresora laser e imprimis el circuito..
> planchas desde 30 segundos a 5 minutos (como mucho) y metes la placa al agua con papel y todo.. dejas en remojo de 5 a 10 minutos y sacas el papel indeseado presionando con el dedo...
> 
> ...



hola amigo!
esta muy bueno lo que tu comentas, pero tengo una duda:la tinta de la hoja de la revista no se pasa a la placa?o tengo que buscar una hoja que tenga algun sector en blanco?porque es un sistema bastante economico, y por lo que veo, es igual de efectivo que los otros, por eso me intereso jeje


----------



## Manonline (May 21, 2008)

No te preocupes por lo que esta impreso en la hoja, vos agarra cualquier parte de la hoja, este impresa o no, imprimila con el circuito y ya sabes como sigue todo... En lo posible que no este impresa asi ves lo que imprimiste vos  O que este impresa en un color donde puedas ver la impresion... 

Mis ultimos 5 proyectos mas o menos, los hice con hojas de revista...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## //pollo// (May 22, 2008)

ok migo!gracias
voy a probar aver que tal salen y te comento como me fue.
ahora que me acuerdo tengo otra dudilla jeje, tengo que poner la plancha al maximo? porque ese tipo de papel me da la sensacion de que se quema muy facil y no quiero mandarme algun moco con la plancha porque mi vieja me mata jajaja


----------



## eric_cusco (May 22, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro vi que no podian pasar del papel a la placa, a mi me funciono bien limpiando bien la placa, tambien lime los bordes de esta para que no levantaran el papel ni un cuarto de milimetro; el papel que utilice fue papel cuche ese papel que se utiliza para los anuncios de las gaseosas lo que en todas las tiendas bueno PAPEL CUCHE,   solo que a veces la tinta parece que se expande engrosando la pista del impreso estoy viendo como lo puedo solucionar.
bueno espero que le les haya servido y ayudenme a solucionar mi problem.
gracias.


----------



## Manonline (May 22, 2008)

pollo, hace un rato acabo de planchar una placa con una foto de Aracelli Gonzales y salio perfecto jaja... sisi, la plancha al maximo... la habre planchado 30 segundos a 1 minuto...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## //pollo// (May 23, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> pollo, hace un rato acabo de planchar una placa con una foto de Aracelli Gonzales y salio perfecto jaja... sisi, la plancha al maximo... la habre planchado 30 segundos a 1 minuto...
> 
> salu2,
> mano.



jajaja pobre aracelli!jajaja si supiera las maldades que le estamos haciendo a sus fotos se muere! jajajajaja che y despues de plancharla hay que meterla al agua un ratito?o saco el papel con los dedos mojados?


----------



## Manonline (May 23, 2008)

metelo en agua... en lo posible tibia asi se deshace mas rapido... ayer la primera planchada me salio mal porque no estaba apoyado en una buena superficie y no planchaba uniformemente... asi que despues de 3 minutos de mojar, sacar, ver, secar, rayar... empece de nuevo pero con una madera como base y salio bien esta vez...

te recomiendo imprimir en una misma hoja muchos circuitos porque es muy probable que uno te salga mal o que se te unan mucho las pistas porque el toner cuando se derrite se expande...

bueno... me voy a comer... saludoss

mano.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (May 23, 2008)

hola!

perdonen por el retraso, pero he estado un poco liado. Ya he podido hacer la placa a la perfección. Ademas de usar papel transparente, otra de las cosas que modifiqué fue la mezcla de aguafuerte, agua oxigenada y agua, esta vez la hice mas floja, y aunque tardó un poco mas, el resultado fue mejor ya que no se comió las pistas finas.

      Un saludo y gracias.

Pd: 
Conclusion:  - IMPRESORA LASER
                    - PAPEL DE TRASNPARENCIA
                    - MEZCLA MENOS ÁCIDA
esos fueron mis correciones para que todo fuese correcto.


----------



## //pollo// (May 24, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> metelo en agua... en lo posible tibia asi se deshace mas rapido... ayer la primera planchada me salio mal porque no estaba apoyado en una buena superficie y no planchaba uniformemente... asi que despues de 3 minutos de mojar, sacar, ver, secar, rayar... empece de nuevo pero con una madera como base y salio bien esta vez...
> 
> te recomiendo imprimir en una misma hoja muchos circuitos porque es muy probable que uno te salga mal o que se te unan mucho las pistas porque el toner cuando se derrite se expande...
> 
> ...



ok amigo, gracias por los consejos.
el lunes voy a ver si me imprimo un par de placas a ver como salen y despues te comento jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## gca (May 24, 2008)

La plancha la usan en modo vapor?, si es asi la mia tiene roto eso como hago para plancharlo, la voy mojando?.
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Sugerencia generalizada para comenzar:

No traten de hacer de entrada el impreso, practiquen con muestras, prueben tiempos, temperaturas, presión de la plancha, modo de remoción del papel, Etc.

Luego de la prueba, limpian el cobre y les sirve para seguir probando hasta encontrar la combinación que les da mejor resultado.

Obtenida la mejor combinación, allí se mandan a hacer el impreso definitivo.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (May 26, 2008)

Hola,

la sugerencia de Fogonazo es muy buena, es lo que yo hice, ir porbando hasta encontrar la combinación que mejor me salió.
KiuKIV, la plancha que yo usé es era sin vapor, pero creo que eso depende del tipo de papel, yo lo use de ese que es un plastico transparente. De todas formas si no te funciona el vapor puedes usar un pulverizador de agua, ya que creo que solo es para que no se queme el papel que uses.

Un saludo.


----------



## briantes (May 29, 2008)

Hola. He leido los tutoriales que hay sobre el planchado y los topics que hay sobre el tema, pero, por mucho que lo intento no consigo que me salga bien. Os comento lo que utilizo a ver si me podeis indicar cual puede ser el problema, pues he realizado ya más de 20 "planchados" y no consigo que salga:
- Plancha de 1200 W
- Papel normal y con papel de revista (satinado)
- Impresora láser

La placa la limpio bien con lana y luego con un limpiador de forma que me queda brillante pero ligeramente rayada tal comos e indica en las instrucciones.
Aplico calor sobre el papel y he probado diferente tiempos. Si lo dejo poco, se pegan algunas pistas pero otras no. Si lo tengo mucho cuando lo meto en el agua directamente sin dejar que se enfríe el papel se arruga y no coge tampoco. Tiempos intermedios también idem de los mismo. 
Plancho insistiendo en todas las pistas, más tiempo, menos tiempo, etc. pero nada, no consigo que salga toda bien. Siempre hay partes que no acaban de coger.

¿Puede ser que la plancha deba ser de más potencia?

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (May 29, 2008)

no creo que sea por la potencia, la mia es tb de 1200w y usandola al maximo no da problemas.
te recomendaria que usases papael transparente, es el que se usa para hacer las transparencias, a mi es sin duda el que mejor me va.

al terminar de limpiar la placa con la lana de acero (frotale bien) hs de limpiar con acetona o alcohol hasta que no salga negro, si usas jabon o algo asi puede que no sea bueno, por eso de que deja restos.

pues no se que puede ser lo que falle, a mi las pistas no se me quedan al 100%, luego las repaso las que no quedan bien con un rotulados permanente.

                                                          Un saludo


----------



## totung (May 29, 2008)

como aporte a este tema yo le doy unos pequeños cortes o lo"pico" al papel donde no hay pistas claro esta para que absorba mas rapido el agua


----------



## Elvic (May 29, 2008)

totung dijo:
			
		

> como aporte a este tema yo le doy unos pequeños cortes o lo"pico" al papel donde no hay pistas claro esta para que absorba mas rapido el agua




seguro es muy buen idea... 

No se si te refieras "Antes" de planchar sobre la placa. 

o cuando ya esta sumergida, en el agua; pues lo he realizado de esta forma..

aunque lo voy a intentar hacer unos cortes antes de plancharlo  para hacer la prueba...


----------



## totung (May 29, 2008)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> [
> No se si te refieras "Antes" de planchar sobre la placa.
> 
> o cuando ya esta sumergida...



antes del planchado!


----------



## briantes (May 30, 2008)

Ya me va funcionando ....
Después de unos 20 planchados y pensando ya por última que el problema era de la plancha creo que ya he dado con donde estaba el quid de la cuestión.
Es que había puesto debajo de la placa unas revistas para amortiguar el peso y calor y me parece que no estaba dando el calor correctamente y de forma uniforme a todo, porque ahora lo he hecho sobre una madera plana y la placa a cogido casi toda (un par de pads se han soltado, pero esos los repaso con el indeleble). 
Si, era suficiente con los 1200 W y el papel de un catálogo que tenía por aquí, que era satinado.

Ahora la tengo que meter en el atacador.
Aquí tengo otra consulta. El percloruro que tengo es en bolitas. ¿Alguien sabe la proporción que tengo que hacer entre agua y bolitas (peso) ?
Es que siempre lo hago a ojo, pero me gustaría saber cual es la proproción correcta.
Gracias.


----------



## Manonline (May 30, 2008)

En la bolsa no lo dice?


----------



## totung (May 30, 2008)

creo que es 60% percloruro por 40% de agua


----------



## El nombre (Jun 5, 2008)

Soy del los de insoladora de toda la vida. 
Por un pequeño problema con el "positiv" tenía que entregar unas placas y lo más a mano que tenía era una placa usada (mal serigrafiada)

REcojo los utensilios de limpieza y me pongo a rayar la plaquita. Esta quedó bien rayadita y le pasé una lija finísima para más INRI.
Un poco de alcohol para la limpieza y me pongo a buscar el papel. El primero en aparecer es el de una revista de mi mujer que, claro está, descarté inmediatamente. Me divorciaría pero por otra cosa.  Lo segundo en aparecer es una revista de electrónica. Descartada también (me llevo genial conmigo mismo y quiero seguir así)
!Ya está! La revista guarra que guardaba por un rincón. Le corto una página. La "laseo" con el circuito y le pillo prestada la plancha a la Señora de la casa. 

Todo estaba preparado. Empiezo a dar calor y llega mi hija: ¿Qué haces Papá?  Pues haciendo una Plaquita- Le contesté mientras ella miraba la foto "guarra" que estaba calentando. A esto me soltó " vaya calentón que están pillando" Y se fué murmurando " lo que hace la edad: esconder la revista bajo la plancha y encima disimulando con una escusa de lo más tonto" 

La plaquita, hay que reconocer que ha quedado cojonuda (muy bien pegada). 

En fin llevaré más cuidado con las cosas de comer.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 3, 2008)

No se si sea el lugar, pero querìa mostrarles una plaquetita que hice hoy, medio de apuro por falta de tiempo para estas cosas y la verdad que podria haber quedado mejor, pero como podría haber quedado peor tambien, no me quejo de los resultados.

Primero, imprimo mi vieja Epson LX-300 (matrìz de punto).
Luego, voy al kiosko de la esquina y le saco fotocopia (me ratonearon con el toner).
-el papel es comun y corriente, el de 80grs/m2-
Al volver a casa, le afané la plancha a mi vieja y procedo al crimen... que de primera fue un desastre...

Para el segundo intento, le agreguè agua a la plancha y con eso la cosa ya fue un poco mejor. Quedò papel pegado en la plancha y papel pegado en la placa. El papel de la placa lo removì lo màs que pude, pero algo quedò, asì que terminè de repasarlo con una fibra indeleble y quedò bastante pasable, la verdad.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 3, 2008)

DJ_Glenn: Esa no es la placa del PLL? Todavia con ese proyecto?


----------



## Hambert (May 24, 2009)

Hola gente, bueno este es mi primer post por estos foros asi que un saludo para todos!

 Les comento que estoy en proyecto de realizar un amplificador de 30w que encontré en esta web (http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp30wcpre.htm), para colocárselo a un viejo tocadiscos Winco de mi familia el cual ya sufre de atrofiamiento de transistores de germanio   

 Ya tengo la mitas de los componentes comprados, las PCB diseñadas y los materiales necesarios para realizarlas. Pero ayer cuando me puse a hacerlas, me queria matar, me agarró una frustración tremenda ya que al realizar el procedimiento de pasar el toner de la fotocopia a la placa con la plancha, el toner cai no se transfirió, las pistas quedaron masrcadas muy débilmente, y en algunos lados casi sin toner. Probe de todo, limpiando mucho la PCB con lana de acero, con polvo ODEX, use dos planchas distintas, a media y máxima temperatura, planche por corto y largo tiempo, con alta y baja presión, pero no hay caso, el MALDITO toner no dejó las pistas lo suficientemente negras.
 Ya arruiné dos PCB, y la verdad ya no se que hacer  

 Necesito que me den una mano, ¿puede ser que las fotocopias que saqué en el negocio de la esquina no sean de buena calidad o su tipo de toner no sea transferible?

Muchas gracias desde ya!

Saludos!


----------



## alexus (May 24, 2009)

primero: el papel debe ser fotografico.

segundo: capaz qeu no te las imprimio con impresora laser, para mayor seguridad decile que tesaque una fotocopia, de cabeza que sale con laser.

tercero: 

-limpia bien la placa, esponja de aluminio hasta que veas que no tiene grasitud de los dedos.

-pasa la plancha en circulos (maña mia), hasta que vos veas que el papel quedo "medio transparente",
 y notes las pistas marcadas.

-cuando lo anterior pase, manda la placa adentro de un tarro con agua, hielo y un poco de jabon liquido, la dejas ahi un rato.

-vas a notar que el papel de donde no hay pistas, como que se lavanto e hizo una ampolla.

-abris la canilla, y abajo del chorro, con la llema del pulgar vas sacando el papel, haciendo rollitos.

-te va a quedar papel solo por encima de la zona "pisteada", eso lo sacas con un cepillo de diente viejo que tengas por ahi.

asi las hago yo, y no he tenifo problemas.

espero te sirva, comentame los resultados.


----------



## Hambert (May 24, 2009)

Bueno gracias por responder, te cuento por puntos:

1- Me olvide de mencionar, también hice sacar copias en papel de foto, pero cuando lo caliento con la plancha el toner no se transfiere ni en sueños y lo único que logré fue que se derrita la parte brillante donde esta el toner.

2- Estoy seguro que era laser, era una fotocopiadora normal.

3- Lo hice exactamente como vos decis, con la exepcion de que el recipiente con agua dodne echaba la placa justo despues de plancharla no tneia hielo ni jabón.

Bueno sigo esperando condejos gracias!


----------



## mabauti (May 24, 2009)

lo mejor sería utilizar papel lustroso en una impresora laser.

Si no tienes esto quiza lo mejor sea intentar otro lugar




> 1- Me olvide de mencionar, también hice sacar copias en papel de foto, pero cuando lo caliento con la plancha el toner no se transfiere ni en sueños y lo único que logré fue que se derrita la parte brillante donde esta el toner.


o el toner es de mala calidad o quiza lo estes haciendo de lado equivcado?


----------



## alexus (May 24, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> lo mejor sería utilizar papel lustroso en una impresora laser.
> 
> si no tienes esto quiza lo mejor sea intentar otro lugar



*alexus dijo:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

primero: el papel debe ser fotografico. 

segundo: capaz qeu no te las imprimio con impresora laser, para mayor seguridad decile que te saque una fotocopia, de cabeza que sale con laser. * 

coincidencia!


----------



## alexus (May 24, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> quiza lo estes haciendo de lado equivcado?



puede ser tambien!


----------



## Hambert (May 24, 2009)

Repito, se que lo estoy haciendo del lado correcto, tampoco soy tan bobo jaja.
Por ahora me quedo con que el toner era de mala calidad, asi que voy a ver si le pido a un amigo que me haga copias de buena calidad con su impresora laser, sobre papel lustroso como el de revista que por lo que lei es muy efectivo.

Sigo leyendo gracias a todos


----------



## alexus (May 24, 2009)

papel fotografico! eso es lo mejor!


----------



## MasterofPupets (May 24, 2009)

tambien Proba con filminas 
Yo tuve muy buenos resultados
suerte!


----------



## Limbo (Oct 1, 2009)

Buenas,

Sé que se a hablado del tema este pero no he encontrado la respuesta que encesito.

Tengo un papel transfer pero deja una fina capa de plastico por encima de la tinta, ¿esa capa perjudica a la hora del atacado?

Otra cosa, este papel transfiere imprimiendo por injeccion de tinta y por  toner, es lo que me sorprendio, que funcionara con injeccion de tinta, eso si, esta probado solo en textil, creo que estoy tardando en probarlo en el cobre.

Graciaas!
Un saludo.


----------



## remigio_morales (Oct 1, 2009)

Yo me he dado cuenta que con cualquier papel funciona para usarlo como transfer. He usado hojas normales, pero no sale tan bien porque es muy poroso ese papel. Los mejores resultados los he tenido con papel couche u opalina, no importa si son delgados. También me dado cuenta que lo que hace que salga bien depende de que tengas bien lijada y limpia la tableta de cobre. Y con 2 minutos de planchado queda. Luego sumergelo unos 3 minutos en el agua para que se desbarate el papel. Y listo. Ten un buen dia.

Tambien he usado el papel azul que es como un plastico. Y sale bien, el unico problema es que cuando menos aquí en México cada hoja sale en aprox $50 pesos mexicanos(4.5 dlls).


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 1, 2009)

Remigio_morales, estoy interesado en eso de la transferencia de las pistas para PCB.
¿Me podrias decir como se hace? ¡Necesito una impresora especial?


----------



## Limbo (Oct 1, 2009)

Si, eso lo sé, pero lo de la fina capa de plastico que se queda con este papel transfer?

Creo que la pregunta de un principio se esta desviando a algo que si no he leido 20.000 veces no lo he leido ninguna


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 1, 2009)

Disculpa limbo, solo que no habia visto el tutorial de la fabricacion de PCB's es cierto que me desvie tu tema.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 1, 2009)

Disculpado. Tienes muchos mensajes sobre este tema, de hecho en google hay cientos de paginas.

Dicho esto, ¿alguien sabe lo de la capita de plastico? ¿Si influye en el atacado?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

Si te referís a la película que deja el papel satinado, esa sa saca frotando un poco, quizá con los dedos, quizá con un cepillo de dientes viejo.
No impota que quede sobre el tonner.

Por otro lado, acá se conoce como Papel Siliconado, no sé allá. _En este post_, sobre el final, hay una descripción de cómo/qué es.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 1, 2009)

Creo que no tardare mucho en probar este papel.
He visto videos que calientan normalmente con la plancha, despues lo meten en el agua y el papel se desprende solo agitando la placa. Es caro pero creo que si funciona bien vale la pena.

He hecho varios intentos con papel normal y corriente y no salieron muy bien, pistas muy poco definidas,trozos sin pista e islas que simplemente no se transfirieron. Eso desanima, a ver si con este papel consigo llegar a un buen resultado.

Gracias Cacho.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

El siliconado es barato, acá por lo menos: $2 una hoja de 60*60cm o un poco más.
Eso es menos de 0,5€.
Y no lleva agua. Sólo dejarlo enfriar y sale perfecto.

Eso sí: BIEN limpia la plaqueta y que no se te mueva ni un poquitititito el papel. Bien quieto.

Saludos


----------



## remigio_morales (Oct 1, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:
			
		

> Remigio_morales, estoy interesado en eso de la transferencia de las pistas para PCB.
> ¿Me podrias decir como se hace? ¡Necesito una impresora especial?


Hola fer_jazz, pues yo sé que se tiene que hacer con impresora laser porque dicen que se corre la tinta si es de inyección. Pero nunca lo he intentado. Te recomiendo mucho el papel opalina que es con el que yo he hecho últimamente todos mis circuitos y me funciona genial. Me he dado cuenta que lo que importa es que entre menos poroso sea el papel es mejor. También un amigo lo hice con acetato y le salio muy bien. 
El secreto para que te salga bien es que lijes muy bien la plaquita, la limpies con un papel higiénico, y no la toques para nada con los dedos,  luego que coloques la plancha al máximo, sin necesidad de moverla, y por nada del mundo que tenga vapor. Con 2 minutos es suficiente, porque si lo planchas por mucho tiempo se quema la pista, y cuando la trates de despegar se va a despegar todo. Entonces, después de los 2 minutos de plancharla, déjala por 3 min en en el agua y despega con cuidado el papel. Con eso, te aseguro que te saldrá genial tu circuito.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 1, 2009)

remigio_morales dijo:
			
		

> Con 2 minutos es suficiente, porque si lo planchas por mucho tiempo se quema la pista, y cuando la trates de despegar se va a despegar todo. Entonces, después de los 2 minutos de plancharla, déjala por 3 min en en el agua y despega con cuidado el papel. Con eso, te aseguro que te saldrá genial tu circuito.


 
Ojo con el tiempo, puedes pasarte y luego desprendes el cobre de la tablilla.

Con impresora de inyección de tinta tambien se puede, pero despues de imprimirlo lo tienes que poner en un horno, o en un tostador de pan, La cosa es que tenga calor por radiación. Despues lo atacas con el químico y listo. Fijate que existen algunos videos que te dicen como armar tu impresora para imprimir sobre la tablilla. Tienes que desarmar una impreosra y adaptarle una plataforma por la que corre el cabezal a lo largo y ancho, sobre la tablilla, como si fuera el papel.

k:


----------



## Victor Usuga (Oct 1, 2009)

Bueno mi técnica es la siguiente.
primero diseño el circuito en cualquier software (Eagle, orcad,etc..) luego lo imprimo en papel propalcote (el cual se consigue en cualquier papeleria por pliegos $900 pesos colombinos) tiene que imprimirse en una impresora laser porque el papel no adsorbe el toner , en caso de no tener impresora láser se puede imprimir en  papel bond normal con una  impresora de inyección de tinta y le saco una fotocopia en papel propalcote. luego limpio bien la vaquelita con lana metalica fina (brillo fino) y coloco el papel con el ciruito encima, lo plancho 5 a 10 minutos luego lo arrojo en agua fria durante unos minutos y retiro el papel sobrante con los dedos. por ultimo lo arrojo al acido y listo...........


----------



## elcala (Oct 22, 2009)

Miren, yo no soy ingeniero ni nda solamente estudio en la secundaria con orientacion electronica.

En mi experiencia (se basa en 6 plaquetas), los mejores resultados los consegui usando un papel satinado o semisatinado fino e impreso con una impresora laser.

Despues a mi parecer otra cosa que puede mejorar la impresion de la serigrafia en la pcb es usando un circuito en el que tenga mucho cobre.. nose cual seria la palabra adecuada pero se los voy a intentar explicar: cuando tenes el circuito y al lado hay mucho cobre alpedo (les adjunto un ejemplo). Esto logra ayudar a que se adiera mas la plaqueta, ya que tiene mas superficie que se pega en el cobre.

Otra cosa que ayudo fue tener bien tirante el papel, y pasarle la plancha(al maximo) unas 15 veses mas o menos y dsp dejarla enfriar,(aclaro: despues fria no pasarle mas la plancha, porque lo que se habia pegado se despegara).

Despues, sumerjirla en agua entera y dejarla 1 minuto asta ke se vea ke entra el aguita(esto es para ke no se despeguen las puntas cuando le pasamos el dedo y queden bien las partes de la orilla del papel, que esta ultima es la ke ocasionalmente queda mal)

Luego pasarle el dedito asta sacar la mayoria del papel, OJO; no levantar el papel, desgastarlo con el dedo es mucho mejor, y si lo hacen con la plaqueta sumerjida es mejor.

NOTA: si tienen pistas muy juntas y queda papel entremedio, intentar no hacer mucha fuerza con el dedo, porq hay posibilidades de que se levante la pintura. Yo, en este particular caso, suelo usar una auja y de esa manera, saco el papel restante de los aujeritos y el medio de la pista.


Bueno, sin mas que decirles, si quieren seguir mis consejos, tengan en cuenta que se basa en poca experiencia.
http://img44.imageshack.us/i/pcbdb.jpg/


----------



## ptt (Oct 23, 2009)

Miren como se despega este papel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfpWsmMLJ3k

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 23, 2009)

Ese video lo he visto tropecientas veces y me da mucha rabia como saca el papel :enfadado: jaja ojala lo sacara yo asi de facil..  en fin, ya llegara el dia en que lo saque asi de facil..


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 23, 2009)

:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:
mmmmmmmm


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 23, 2009)

Todo muy lindo en ese video pero... vieron el precio de las hojas?? No vale la pena... prefiero seguir "renegando" un par de minutos retirando el papel de revista con los dedos sin gastar un sólo $$ y lo tengo disponible en cualquier momento.

Saludos


----------



## ptt (Oct 23, 2009)

Todo depende de lo que quieras hacer. Para hacer la plaqueta que se ve en el video, con esas pistas tan finitas y tan cercanas para montaje smd tenés que ser el genio del papel de revista    sin tener en cuenta el tiempo que lleva hacerla.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2009)

Yo sigo con mi papel siliconado.
Un poco de plancha, dejar enfriar (como las tortas), y retirar, sin agua y sin que se quede pegado ningún resto. Además es barato.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 23, 2009)

ptt dijo:
			
		

> Todo depende de lo que quieras hacer. Para hacer la plaqueta que se ve en el video, con esas pistas tan finitas y tan cercanas para montaje smd tenés que ser el genio del papel de revista    sin tener en cuenta el tiempo que lleva hacerla.



Con el papel de revista dudo mucho hacer pistas tan finas como las que están en el centro de ese pcb, ahora.. con papel ilustración (0,25$ la hoja) y con el que menciona cacho, sin problemas se puede hacer.

PD: cacho probé el papel que comentás en el último pcb y la verdad sorprendido con los resultados y la facilidad... tengo que buscar donde comprar las hojas enteras que contabas.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> tengo que buscar donde comprar las hojas enteras...


Buscá una casa de venta de insumos para serigrafía. Ahí tienen seguro.
Saludos


----------



## electroandres (Oct 23, 2009)

lo que pasa de la fina capa plastica sobre el impreso es a causa del sobrecalentamiendo del papel, supongo yo. Digo esto, porque a mi tambien me paso, con un papel fotografico, si se hace bienn, se desprende como en el del video, con un poco de tiron nada mas, pero sale limpito, si lo calentas el mismo tiempo que el papel zatinado comun (minutos) , este deja la pelicula plastica que tiene y te va a costar mucho sacarla, mi recomendacion si te pasa, es limpiar la placa y hacer el planchado denuevo. Tomala la mano, nunca tome el tiempo que me lleva con ese papel fotografico el planchado, pero una vez que le tomas la mano, es genial


----------



## angel36 (Oct 26, 2009)

bueno por lo visto me quede demaciado atras en el tiempo...jejej  insisto aver si entendi preparo el circuito en la compu....una ves listo lo imprimo en papel fografico (tengo una impresora HPc4480) una ves impresa la "foto de mi circuito" lo pongo arriba de la placa de pertinax....y le doy calor con una plancha..(sin vapor)....antes de los 2 mts retiro el papel fotografico...y de esta manera se transfiere el circuito a la placa...y derecho al acido y disfrutar de el cicuito nuevo....si no es asi perdonen mi ignorancia..estoy viejito ya .jejej  
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

angel36 dijo:
			
		

> bueno por lo visto me quede demaciado atras en el tiempo...jejej  insisto aver si entendi preparo el circuito en la compu....una ves listo lo imprimo en papel fografico (tengo una impresora HPc4480)...


Es chorro de tinta esa. Tiene que ser laser (debe usar tonner). La tinta no se transfiere al cobre. Imprimi el circuito y andá a una fotocopiadora, sacá la copia en el papel fotográfico (decile que te la haga lo más oscura que le salga a la máquina) y estás listo para seguir.



			
				angel36 dijo:
			
		

> ...una ves impresa la "foto de mi circuito" lo pongo arriba de la placa de pertinax, la pego por el otro lado para que no se mueva....y le doy calor con una plancha..(sin vapor).... y después la meto en el agua para que se ablande el papel, retiro el papel fotografico...y de esta manera se transfiere el circuito a la placa...y derecho al acido y disfrutar de el cicuito nuevo.


Un pequeño agregado 

Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Oct 26, 2009)

gracias chacho muy amable. ya quedo mas claro el tema
bueno leei en algun foro que hay mas de un tipo de papel, que ya investigare en otra proyecto, y si los consigo en san juan, por ahora le doy con el papel fotografico que vino con la impresora y7 no le di huso....cuando relize el circuito les cuento..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2009)

En San Juan tenés que comprar *papel ilustración de 90 grs*, ese es el que uso, la plancha es muy barata y te salen como 20 hojas de una plancha.


----------



## angel36 (Oct 26, 2009)

gracias  ezavalla muy util tu información....
 en un rato salgo a buscar....


----------



## josegt84 (Oct 26, 2009)

chicos no se compliquen tanto la vida. el tema del papel es mas simple de lo que piensan y mucho mas barato, usen hoja de revista como la revista maxim playboy caras gente o cualquiera de su pais no las que parecen papel de diario sino las que briillan.. quedan excelentes. en cuanto a la impresora una impresora laser que usa toner es la que corresponde. se pega muy bien con la plancha, por lo que lei en otros foros el papel es mejor despues sumergirlo en agua caliente no mucha . de canilla.. porque dicen que se despega mejor el papel... 10min de agua y despues le das con la llema del dedo y sale perfecta yo lo hago asi y sale casi profecional... 

Saludos desde Argentina - Mar del plata


----------



## angel36 (Oct 26, 2009)

muy util tu aclaracion josegt84... ya probaremos


por otro lado revista maxim playboy jejejej hace muchooooo que no las veooo jajaj saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 26, 2009)

Aca tengo muchas!!!
Aclaro que son de unos amigos que me las dejaron encargadas eh!!

Click.. jajaja..........


----------



## nucleo (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola. Siempre hice mis PCBs con mi insoladora casera y con buenos resultados; pero para abaratar costes, ya que las placas fotosensibles son bastante caras, estoy probando el método de la plancha, pero los resultados que estoy obteniendo son muy malos. Os cuento... Despues de pasar la plancha y probar con muy diferentes tiempos de planchado, nunca se me queda el toner pegado del todo. La mayoría de las pistas se despegan y las que quedan pegadas quedan con muy poca definición y cortadas. Estoy haciendo las impresiones en una fotocopiadora (probé con papel y transparencias) en la que el chico de la tienda no me deja meter otro papel que no sea el que usa la fotocopiadora o transparencias (dice que se puede estropear), por lo cual no pude probar con otro tipo de papel. Leí que hay gente que imprime sobre hojas de revistas y que funciona. Yo no tengo impresora laser, pero creo que através de una tercera persona podré estos días darle unas hojas de revista recostadas tamaño A4 y probar esto, pero como desconozco el funcionamiento de las impresoras laser lo que os quería preguntar es si existe algun riesgo al imprimir sobre una hoja de estas características, cómo se ha de hacer, y si alguien probó este metodo.
Un Saludo y Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

Tienes las siguientes variables para probar:
Los tiempos de plancha (Que ya lo hiciste).
Presión de la plancha sobre el papel, a veces da un mejor resultado intercalar otro papel entre la fotocopia y la plancha para distribuir mejor el calor.
La marca y modelo de fotocopiadora, no todas dan los mismos resultados.
El tipo de papel.

Un dato, las fotocopiadoras marca Toshiba directamente NO transfieren nada.


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 17, 2009)

Quizá otra variable, y yo puedo decir que es muy importante, es la grasitud de la placa. Yo primero le paso esponjilla (virulana) hasta que quede bien brillantica. Luego, le quito la grasitud con jabón en polvo, con el que lavan los azulejos del baño.... Sabrás que está sin pizca de grasa, cuando el agua se posa sobre la placa en una sola capa...o sea no formando islas..creo que me entiendes.

Sobre el papel, yo uso un papel que venden en las tiendas especializadas en papeles, es como de revista pero blanquito. Viene en varios calibres, yo uso uno de las más delgados, calibre 90. Acá lo llamamos Propalcote, pero es como de revista, brillante y es igual en ambas caras.


----------



## nucleo (Nov 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias!
Lo de la limpieza de la placa también lo había pensado, pero en las últimas pruebas que realicé puse máximo empeño en esta tarea, por lo que creo que el problema no está ahí. Mañana aver si consigo una impresora laser y pruebo sobre hojas re revista para ir descartando. Lo de poner una hoja intermedia también lo había probado.
Un Saludo y Gracias.


----------



## seaarg (Nov 17, 2009)

Te comento que yo uso el metodo de transparencias impresas en impresora laser (HP).
Selecciono "papel pesado" y 1200 DPI, tambien selecciono la caracteristica "RET" de la impresora (suaviza bordes).

La transparencia que uso es la que casi no tiene nada de "pegamento", y las pistas de PCB mientras mas finas es mejor (generalmente uso 0,65 mm)

Con la plancha mia (vieja) pongo el termostato en "seda" pero no la dejo calentar mucho tiempo ya que se me pasa.

La presion de la plancha es casi inexistente (el mismo peso de la plancha) y voy dandole circulos suavemente. A la plancha a veces le pongo una gota de aceite para que no se trabe en la transparencia.

Y lo mas importante, por mas que te quemes los dedos, es tener la transparencia bien quieta y pasarla rapido al agua para que enfrie de golpe.

Con este metodo salen perfectas, aunque hay veces (mas grande la placa mas problemas) que tengo que repetir el proceso. La placa la limpio con virulana y alcohol.

Hice una placa de un sistema digital, con memorias, micro, etc.. imaginate la cantidad de pistas y salio de una. Asi como tambien muchas otras.

Otro consejo, si las pistas las podes hacer mas bien "redondeadas" (que no doblen a 90 grados) mejor.

Ocasionalmente hay que retocarla apenas con marcador indeleble antes del acido.

Espero que te sirva


----------



## seba666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola... yo tambien tengo el mismo problema.. pero es asi...:
Uso papel satinado. es casi como de revista, la imprimo en una impresora laser hp. con una plancha caliente al maximo. caliento la placa por 2 minutos pero con mucha presion.. e inmediatamente paso la placa al agua por 20 min... pero las pistas salen con mala calidad y algunas directamente no salen... entonces... que me dicen uds.. pruebo con una temperatura media, sin presion y por mas tiempo???


----------



## nucleo (Nov 18, 2009)

Bueno. Hoy recorté unas hojas de revista a tamaño A4 y se las di a mi padre para que me las imprimiese en su trabajo. Me las traerá más tarde y probaré aver que tal; espero que ahora porfín consiga que me queden bien. Seba666, por las pruebas que yo hice com papel normal creo que igual deberias de darle más tiempo, pero bueno... que te lo diga alguien que le haya salido bien 
Muchas Gracias a todos.


----------



## nucleo (Nov 19, 2009)

Tema SOLUCIONADO!!!
Despues de varias pruebas no era culpa ni de el papel, ni del tiempo de planchado, ni de historias de esas. Simplemente imprimí los circuitos en papel normal y corriente con otra impresora y los resultados son excelentes. Supongo que la copiadora de la copisteria no valdría el toner que tiene para esto. Ahora lo hice con una impresora laser casera y va perfecto.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## seba666 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bueno pero no termina aqui... me alegro mucho q te alla funcionado de maravillas... pero pasame el cuento jhejeje.... que tipo de papel usaste?? como lo planchaste?? cuanto tiempo??? dejas la plancha arriba o haces circulos??? y demas cosas asi .. jeje saludos sebastian


----------



## pachi2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

hola gente yo uso papel comun de impresora que tienen en la fotocopiadora lo que hago es poner al maximo la plancha calentarlo un rato y despues de un ratito darle vapor (ya que tengo plancha con vapor) o sino lo mojo con un spri o le tiro gotas de agua y le paso de nuevo la plancha asi dos o 3 veces y salen perfectas de paso al mojarse el papel se ven las pistas del circuito y salen perfectas


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 19, 2009)

Yo he hecho un par de placas con el metodo de la plancha, las fotocopias las hacia en un local cerca de mi escuela y no me salian placas muy buenas. Cundo me compre la impresora laser las copias las hice en mi casa y al ponerle la maxima calidad de impresion y utilizando papel ilustracion(algunos lo llaman satinado) las placas quedaron perfectas y no tuve mas problemas, hasta las pistas mas finas quedan de maravilla. Eso si hay que preparar la placa antes de tranasferir las pistas a las mismas.


----------



## Don Barredora (Nov 20, 2009)

Una vez lo pregunte y alguien ya me lo contesto en este foro... Los toner de las fotocopiadoras no sirven para hacer PCBs.. creo que es por la calidad del mismo..

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2009)

Don Barredora dijo:
			
		

> Una vez lo pregunte y alguien ya me lo contesto en este foro... Los toner de las fotocopiadoras no sirven para hacer PCBs.. creo que es por la calidad del mismo........


No es totalmente así.
En mas de una oportunidad aclaré que "Algunos" Toner (Tinta seca) de "Algunas" fotocopiadoras (También pueden ser algunos modelos de la misma marca) no transfieren o lo hacen muy mal.

El asunto pasa por lo siguiente, el toner está formado por varios pigmentos, uno de ellos el hollín de chimenea, algunos lubricantes sólidos y por último y el que interesa para las PCB un elemento "Termo-fraguable" que puede ser una resina "Termo-fraguable" o algún tipo de "Cera industrial".

Este último elemento reacciona ante el calor y la presión derritiéndose, adhiriendo el toner al papel y aglutinando todo que hasta ese momento era polvo.

Ahora bien, si el toner posee base cera, se puede volver a "derretir" fácilmente (Transfiere)
Si el toner tiene base resina (La gran mayoría) depende de que resina se trate, algunas permiten un segundo ciclo de derretimiento y otras NO.

Ahora a cualquiera que lea esto se le ocurre:
¿ Como se yo que toner posee mi impresora o fotocopiadora ?
NO existe forma, salvo que mandes a analizar el producto.
La única forma de conocer si sirve o no es el consabido "Proceso de prueba y error".

Existe un pequeño punto a favor de las impresoras láser, y es que estas emplean un toner con un cierto contenido de óxidos magnéticos, para fijar estos se necesita una resina distinta (Apta para transferir), pero también emplean este toner varios tipos de fotocopiadora, no olvidar que el proceso de impresión es idéntico.

¿ Y de donde conozco yo estos datos ?
De haber experimentado hacer una máquina de transferencia directa de toner a PCB dentro de la fotocopiadora misma.

¿ Dio resultado ?
Nop.


----------



## nucleo (Nov 20, 2009)

Pues utilicé papel normal y corriente para impresora laser que se puede encontar en cualquier hipermercado. El tiempo de planchado probé con unos 4/5 minutos ejerciendo una fuerza no demasiado grande y moviendo la plancha de alante atrás. Cuando el papel se puso color café paré, metí la placa en agua unos minutos, tiré de la oja y salió casi todo el papel entero. Los restos los froté con el dedo.
Quiero decir que hasta ahora no tube tiempo a probar bien este método, lo que escribo aquí es el resultado de una única prueba. Estos días probaré tiempos de planchado y cuando tenga listas todas las placas que tengo pendientes, las pasaré por ácido para ver el resultado final.
Cuando tenga perfectamente controlado todo el proceso, sacaré algunas fotos e intentaré explicar lo mejor posible todo el proceso.
Un Saludo.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 27, 2009)

yo las hago con una plancha normal al maximo de potencia y uco papel fotografio del mas economico, limpio la placa con virutilla fina y despues con alcohol isopropilico, y despues del planchado paso la placa caliente a una fuente con agua caliente, y los resultados son profecionales en una y dos capas, nada que envidiar al metodo fotosensible

salu2


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Nov 27, 2009)

la ultima placa que hize y primera en usar papel ilustracion, creo que el gramaje de 90 grs fue la placa que mejor quedo, casi como con el metodo fotosensible, yo como hago, es primero una planchada de mas o menos de 4 minutos y despues al agua que se enfrie y despues de nuevo otra planchada hasta que el papel se vuelva a secar y de nuevo al agua y el papel sale como nada.. por ahora me dio muy buenos resultados... saludos


----------



## roberthank (Dic 4, 2009)

¿Si utilizo papel normal funcionará? ¿usando este papel es posible que no se impregen en su totalidad las pistas?, yo nunca he usado esta técnica para crear un pcb, ¿que recomiendan? segun estuve leyendo este papel se debe volver cafe para saber que se adhirió el toner a la placa...¿?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2009)

1) Se debe utilizar papel de ilustracion o fotografico
2) Se debe utilizar impresora láser (yo tengo una HP casera y anda barbaro)
3) Se debe tener la plancha muy bien caliente antes de aplicarla sobre el papel.
4) Sobre el papel es mejor poner una tela o pañuelo.
5) Es muy bueno planchar como mínimo 5min y máximo 10min.
6) Es muy bueno terminar de planchar e inmediatamente sumergir la plaqueta en agua fria o a temperatura natural. Si se deja enfriar al aire libre y luego se retira el papel con agua el toner vuelve al papel.

7) Al retirar el papel hay que verificar que este muy bien mojado que se desprenda solo y si es posible utilizar un minitorno con ese cepillo de plastico que es ideal para retirar el papel hasta llegar a la placa pero no afecta al toner.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2009)

roberthank dijo:
			
		

> ¿Si utilizo papel normal funcionará?, yo nunca que usado esta tecnica para crear unA pcb lo que quiero es que a la primera me salga, que recomiendan y no quiero que salgan pIstas cortadas o las tenga qUE retocar con un plumon, ¿con qUE papel debo hacerlo y que procedimiento?


Todo lo preguntas, se encuentra explicado en los post sobre el tema, emplea el buscador del foro y lee los post.

Este es un método que necesita experiencia y ensayos, muy difícilmente te salga a la primera.

*Te recuerdo:*
*Reglas generales del Foro:*
1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! 
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
*5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. *
*6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".
*


----------



## roberthank (Dic 5, 2009)

Yo tengo papel fotográfico, pero para impresora de inyección, ¿creen que si imprimo en  una laser con este papel halla algun problema?


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 9, 2010)

Pues el caso es que siguiendo un tutrial de esta misma pagina intente hacer unas pcb, pero cuando planco el papel para que se pegue el toner y lo meto en agua, cuando voy a despegarlo se me queda la mitad del toner en el papel, he probado ha planchar mas tiempo o con mas o menos vapor ero siempre me pasa lo mismo.
Despues probe ha hacerlas a rotulador pero me quedan muchos poros y no se como solucionarlo.
Estoy usando placas de cobre normal, no las de insoladora, aunque tengo entendido que la insoladora se puede sutituir por un foco muy potente (no me lo creo mucho pero bueno), en las placas de insoladora si se retira la placa de plastico que llevan y se pule la capa que llevan debjo es como una normal??¿?
Bueno, pues agradezco cualquier ayuda,


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola !? que papel estas usando ? la tinta de donde provienE? mira yo los primeros q*ue* hice y los que hago son con papel fotografico me sale 2.50 pesos argentinos una hoja grande , imprimo el circuito de la pc a un papel comun y en la fotocopiadora lo paso al papel de foto . Sale bastante bien el unico problema es q*ue* queda con algunos poros pero insignificantes porque  se repasan con marcador indeleble y queda bien
el tema de la plancha : pego el papel fotografico en la placa y arriba lo pongo un papel comun y lo plancho hasta q*ue* el papel comun comienza a ponerse color marron claro , cuando esto pasa tiro todo al agua y me fumo un pucho para esperar  y despues con cuidado levanto una punta del papel con la uña y lo voy despegando despacio y lo voy sumergiendo en agua para q*ue* ayude a salir . no sale completo y queda la placa limpia , tenes que frotarlo con los dedos para sacar mas papel casi todo digamos y los pequeños pedazos que quedan salen con un cepillo de dientes 
Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 9, 2010)

El papel que yo uso es de lo más barato que viene tiene que ser glossy (como los de fotografía) pero de lo más fino que encuentres y cuando lo planches proba haciéndolo sin vapor que es mejor según mis experiencias...

Saludos


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 9, 2010)

Me habian coemntado que con papel normal tambien valia, ese debe de ser el problema, la mayoria de las pistas salen bien pero otras se las lleva el papel.
El otro problema que tenia es que el rotulador permanente me deja tambien poros, (es un edding 3000) y al atacarlo me deja el cobre mal, lleno de agujeritos.
Voy a comprar papel fotografico y pruebo ¿dices que al fotocopiarlo poniendo papel fotografico vale?¿con ese papel quedan las pistas bien sobre el cobre?¿alguna marca en particula?
Comente tambien que tengo algunas muestras de placa de insoladora, y he observado que debajo del plastico inicial, hay una capa de pintura que si se pule creo que queda como otras pcb ¿serviria tambien?


----------



## viktor_284 (Ene 9, 2010)

tambien podes usar el papel de alguna revista vieja


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 9, 2010)

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> tambien podes usar el papel de alguna revista vieja



Hola ! lo probe asi tambien , pero tiene q ser en lo posible blanca , las q yo use tenian poco blanco y me salieron impresas algunas propagandas tambien 



			
				Daniss1 dijo:
			
		

> Voy a comprar papel fotografico y pruebo ¿dices que al fotocopiarlo poniendo papel fotografico vale?¿con ese papel quedan las pistas bien sobre el cobre?¿alguna marca en particula?



De la hoja comun que imprimes el circuito vas a la fotocopiadora ( libreria ) y pedis que te hagan una copia en papel fotografico , la calidad es bastante buena  es muy poco lo que tenes q repasar con el marcador indeleble . Con respecto a que el marcador deja poros es porque debe estar gastado o es de mala calidad , proba con otra marca u otro marcador indeleble
Saludos


----------



## MagicKreator (Ene 9, 2010)

Yo recomiendo papel fotografico,por un cibercafe se les conoce como papel tushe,algo asi,lo que se pasa de tinta es buena,pero tambien algo que e notado es que de preferencia sea copia a laser y que inyecte mucha tinta,porque de eso depende si se pasa o no,saludos.


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 10, 2010)

> respecto a que el marcador deja poros es porque debe estar gastado o es de mala calidad , proba con otra marca u otro marcador indeleble


Es un edding 300 que me recomendaron en este mismo foro, y es nuevop, pero los poros los deja al dibujar directamente sobre la placa, ya que el toner no pegaba bien probe solo con permanente y al atacarla con el acido me dejo poros.solo lo repase una vez, igual ese es el fallo.
Ademas uso acido clohidrico diluido en agua oxigenada, igual es que al ser mas corrosivo que el percloruro ferrico me come algo el permanente


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 10, 2010)

A veces tenes que repasarla 2 o 3 veces si miras la placa a la luz podes observar que a veces el indeleble no cubre bien y lo negro de las pistas se ve un poco transparente a la luz
Saludos


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 10, 2010)

Ya que hoy es domingo y estan cerradas la papelerias tendre que esperar a mañana y cuando lo pruebe os digo.
¿podria dar fallos usar acido clohidrico diluido en vez de pèrcloruro ferrico?


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 10, 2010)

Daniss1 dijo:
			
		

> Ya que hoy es domingo y estan cerradas la papelerias tendre que esperar a mañana y cuando lo pruebe os digo.
> ¿podria dar fallos usar acido clohidrico diluido en vez de pèrcloruro ferrico?



Mmm ya de mi parte no puedo contestar eso , compre un Cloruro ferrico en la casa de electronica y la verdad anda muy bien.


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 10, 2010)

Yo lo compre en una tienda de electronica pero me dieron un bote de acido clohidrico y otro de agua axigenada que biene a la mitad, este bote se rellena de agua y luego eso se mezcla a partes iguales.
Esto lo compre en una tienda de electronica, no tenian cloruroferrico.


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 10, 2010)

Claro , yo elegi el cloruro por vago nomas no me animava al tema de la mezcla por miedo a q me salga mal , el cloruro viene listo para usar .


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 10, 2010)

> Claro , yo elegi el cloruro por vago nomas no me animava al tema de la mezcla por miedo a q me salga mal , el cloruro viene listo para usar


vaaa, la mezcla no es muy dificil, coges un vasito de plastico, echas un vasito de cada y es facilisimo.
ademas come el cobre como nada.


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 10, 2010)

Daniss1 dijo:
			
		

> ademas come el cobre como nada.



La vas controlando la placa ? por ahi la estas dejando mucho tiempo  :/


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 10, 2010)

la pongo y cuando veo que todo el cobre esta quitado (el sobrante, el resto ya se que se tiene que quedar jeje) y cuando no queda nada la saco y la meto en agua un ratito, si a veces veo que queda algo cobre la dejo un poco mas

He visto que se puede hacer lo mismo, con la silueta de los componentes para que quede marcada la posicion de estos, ¿se pega tambien el toner en la cara sin cobre?


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 16, 2010)

Ya he hecho la copia de la pcb en papel fotografico con impresora laser, aun asi, sigo vuestro consejo y lo pongo con una hoja de papel encima y cuando se pone marron lo meto en agua y despues los rasco, lo cual es muy dificil ya que el papel es muy duro y cuesta quitarlo, incluso con cepillo de dientes o cepillo de alambre.
Lo hize sin vapor, pero despuesa al quitar el papel de foto se me quedan algunas pistas en el papel, aunque las que se quedan en la placa quedan muy fijas (despues para quitarlas no valia con acetona ni lana e acero, tuve que usar lija) pero aun quitandolo a tiron o rascando, probe de ambas formas y no queda bien.


----------



## masticas (Ene 17, 2010)

En cd Juarez Chihuahua, Mexico. Donde consigo el papel satinado? lo he buscado en muchas papelerias y no lo conocen y el papel para fotografia me sale carisimo


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 24, 2010)

Como no hevisto resultados en este metodo me voy a consrtuir una insoladora.
si alguien em puede resolver el problema de el papel de foto y si no hago todo a insoladora


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 24, 2010)

la forma en que lo hago yo es con papel comun, de las que se hacen las fotocopias, el tema es que hay marcas de fotocopiadoras que no sirven pal metodo de la plancha, tal vez ese sea tu problema. cambia de lugar y proba


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 24, 2010)

he probado solo con una fotocopiadora, cambiare a ver.
una cosa que me he fijado es que el papel se pone marron (como comenataban cuando esta marron es que ya esta) pero solo por el centro y por las esquinas me cuesta mucho que se "queme" y es por donde se suelen quedar las pistas en el papel.
en papel normal recomendais con vapor o sin vapor?


----------



## luis saldy (Ene 24, 2010)

alguien me puede decir q*UE* fotocopiadora o impresora les sirvio a ustedes?

gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2010)

ami me salen bien con fotocopiadora  comun de cualquier libreria ,


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 24, 2010)

me pasa que con la maquina de una casa de fotocopiado no se transfiere el toner, la explicacion de fogonazo es por que la fijacion del toner al papel es distinto


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 24, 2010)

bueno yo hace poco compré una impresora samsung ML-1640 (laser)(la mas barata que hay nueva) y por primera vez pude imprimir en papel de revista (revista de telecentro, para algo sirvió por fin!! ) y fue la placa que mejor y mas facil salió ( placa de 25cm x 6cm ), planché aprox. no mas de 2 minutos intercalando papel comun entre la plancha y el papel de revista, despues de eso tiré la placa al agua tibia, la deje 10 minutos y el papel salio perfecto,salieron pistas de 0,5mm sin tener que retocar nada. la plancha casi al maximo ( plancha = 1100W )

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2010)

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> bueno yo hace poco compré una impresora samsung ML-1640 (laser)(la mas barata que hay nueva) y por primera vez pude imprimir en papel de revista (revista de telecentro, para algo sirvió por fin!! ) y fue la placa que mejor y mas facil salió ( placa de 25cm x 6cm ), planché aprox. no mas de 2 minutos intercalando papel comun entre la plancha y el papel de revista, despues de eso tiré la placa al agua tibia, la deje 10 minutos y el papel salio perfecto,salieron pistas de 0,5mm sin tener que retocar nada. la plancha casi al maximo ( plancha = 1100W )
> 
> saludos.



papel ilustracion se llama ,recuerdo averlo usado y si salen muy bien


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 24, 2010)

si , pero con el papel ilustracion comprado no salio tan bien, era mas grueso, se dilato el toner y salieron todas las pistas juntas, ahh y tampoco se despegó el papel tan facil.

saludos.


----------



## luis saldy (Ene 24, 2010)

lo que me sucede ami es que aveces voy a fotocopiadoras y tienen 1 tinta y 1 papel viejisimo y no da resultado lo q me trajo a la mente comprarme 1 buena impresora laser y listo


----------



## nucleo (Ene 25, 2010)

Una duda... Estoy haciendo una PCB con pistas muy finas y pegadas entre si. Voy quitando el papel pegado pero al final se me queda una pequeña y fina película de papel o hilos de papel pegados a las pistas. No me gustaría frotarlo demasiado por miedo a romper algua pista. La pregunta es... Si meto la placa en ácido con esas pequeñas fibras de papel, ¿el ácido también atacará el papel desaciendolo y quedando la placa como tiene que quedar?

Un respuesta al post... Yo utilizo papel de 90gr y llevo mis archivos en una memoria usb a imprimir a una copisteria. El resto del proceso como en todos los tutoriales.

Un Saludo.
Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 25, 2010)

Es normal que suceda eso con algunos tipos de papeles, no hay drama podés meterlo en el ácido nomás, va a atacar sólo el cobre. Podrías probar otro tipo de papeles si no querés que suceda eso, como por ejemplo papel de revistas o el mejorcito de todos los que probé, el siliconado, ese se despega completamente sin esfuerzo.

Saludos


----------



## nucleo (Ene 25, 2010)

Siliconado... mmm interesante!
Probé una vez papel satinado de 90 o 100gr, no recuerdo, pero no me funcionó, aunque creo que el problema era el toner de la máquina. Ahora en la copisteria en la que las hago me va muy bien, pero lo único son los restos de papel que no consigo quitar, pero si me dices que con el ácido se va, ya está todo solucionado!
Gracias.


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 23, 2010)

hola que tal, no se en mexico, pero aqui le llaman papel glace es el que yo uso y de verdad que vale la pena es muy barato me vendieron 50 hojas por 14bs. es mas o menos 5 dolares, tambien le llaman papel revista debido que es el mismo con que se fabrica las revistas...saludos..Te recomiendo esta pagina es muy buena con respecto a los pcb  http://escalalibre.com/index.php?topic=124.0
me parece que queda execelente para ser un diseño manual...http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1514/dscn5652custom.jpg


----------



## abndol (Mar 26, 2010)

Yo probe haciéndolo con papel normal y tambien una fotocopiadora normal de esas de librería, pero no he probado si realmente funciona.


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 26, 2010)

yo lo hago con papel satinado, pedilo asi en las librerias. Con ese papel vas a una fotocopiadora y les pedis que te hagan una copia del PCB sobre el papel satinado. Si queres les podes pedir que lo impriman con mas toner para asegurarte que se transfiera bien. 
Con eso funciona bien. Si no te ha funcionado es por falta de practica con la plancha... a mi me llevo tiempo aprender bien la tecnica para que se transfiera el toner. El truco esta en mover la plancha, no hace falta darle demasiado calor ni es necesario que el papel se toste mucho, solo se pone un poco marroncito. Te vas a dar cuenta en que lugares se ha transferido y donde no. 
Despues lo mandas al agua y lo despegas con cuidado luego de un tiempo para que el papel este bien humedo. Le podes pasar los dedos por la superficie impresa que no hay problema.

Cualquier duda me preguntas!
Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 10, 2010)

hola a todos. les cuento esta es mi primera vez con el metodo de la plancha y quisiera saber cual es el espesor mas pequeño que permite este metodo. Una pista tamaño  t20 (en ares) tendria problemas? o una que pasara entre los pines de un IC?

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 10, 2010)

proba imprimirlo en filmina o transparencias que como minimo podes hacer 0.20mm


----------



## sammaael (Abr 10, 2010)

y el proceso es el mismo???


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 10, 2010)

si unico que tenes que ponerle menos la plancha osea se pasa muy rapido el toner a la placa con menos de 30 seg es sufisiente y si lo vas a hacer no pongas la plancha de golpe asercala por arriba y despues que este maso menos caliente la vas arrimando a la placa de a poco


----------



## DanielU (Abr 11, 2010)

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/es/es/sm/WF05a/18972-18972-3328059-3328066-3328066-3435682.html

Que les parece esta impresora? Lei buenas opiniones. El cartucho de toner original vale 250$ (63U$S) aproximadamente.


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 11, 2010)

si esa anda bien asegurate de poner al maximo el toner


----------



## DanielU (Abr 11, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:
			
		

> si esa anda bien asegurate de *poner al maximo el toner*


En lo que seria calidad optima en una impresora de tinta?


----------



## magb (Jun 9, 2010)

entonces en resumen con que la hoja sea para impresora laser y lo imprima en una impresora laser y tenga un buen brillo es suficiente no?


----------



## juan_33 (Jun 15, 2010)

hola amigo puedes usar ascetato yo acabo de experimentar con el y funciono correctamente solo que lo tuve que remarcar con marcador permanente saludos de chihuahua mexico


----------



## amigo123 (Jul 26, 2010)

hola fogonazo o a cualquier otro usuario estoy haciendo un pedal de distorsion y necesito el circuito impreso ya intente con acetato y se transsfiere pero no tadas las rayas y ademas se ve de muy mala calidad tambien con hoja de maquina y se transfirio pero igual que el acetato en el acetato y en la hoja de maquina  le pege la plancha como por 3 minutos ustedes creen que sea por eso.

responda porfavor

agrengenme el que sabe de pbc y que me guie por  correo electronico les dejo mi correo: Uy, empecé mal@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## borja1234567 (Jul 26, 2010)

amigo123 dijo:
			
		

> agrengenme el que sabe de pbc y que me guie por  correo electronico les dejo mi correo: Uy, empecé mal@forosdeelectronica.com



no hace falta que diga nada...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2010)

amigo123 dijo:
			
		

> hola *fogonazo* o a cualquier otro usuario


Hola, vi luz y se me ocurrió pasar a saludar.


> estoy haciendo un pedal de distorsion y necesito el circuito impreso ya intente con acetato y se transsfiere pero no tadas las rayas y ademas se ve de muy mala calidad tambien con hoja de maquina y se transfirio pero igual que el acetato en el acetato y en la hoja de maquina  le pege la plancha como por 3 minutos ustedes creen que sea por eso.


Esto ya lo explique en varias oportunidades, aunque el método no es de mi invención.
*! ! ! Hay que ir probando ¡ ¡ ¡*
La posibilidad de la transferencia de la imagen depende del tipo (Marca y Modelo) de fotocopiadora, por ejemplo las Toshiba no permiten transferir nada, las máquinas antiguas que trabajaban con fusor con aceite siliconado, transfieren, pero la misma película de aceite que forman sobre el papel hace que el toner no se adhiera bien al ser transferido.
Actualmente empleo una impresora láser HP3300 para hacer las PCB´s con papel ilustración, el que tiene algo de brillo, y me da muy buen resultado, esta impresora la "Retoque" para disminuir la temperatura del fusor para que el toner no se fije demasiado al papel y permita transferirlo más fácilmente.

No sirve la experiencia ajena, ya que no siempre vas a conseguir lo que yo empleo ni vas a hacer las cosas tal cual lo hago yo.
Repito, ! ! ! Hay que ir probando ¡ ¡ ¡, en tu casa puedes variar la temperatura de la plancha, el tiempo, y la presión, esto sumado a la variedad de fotocopiadoras o impresoras te da infinidad de pruebas distintas hasta lograr el resultado deseado.
Tampoco es cuestión de desanimarse al segundo intento, a veces el resultado se da luego de decenas de intentos hata lograr la combinación justa de elementos y variables.


----------



## torrevino (Jul 30, 2010)

bueno, para no abrir otro tema pregunto aca, hace un rato hice mi primier grabado en una plancha de cobre, lo hice con papel comun y bien casero, me quedo bien, pero el papel no se depega todo, me quedo una capa ligera, que si intento sacarla a veces se sale el toner. Mi pregunta es la siguiente, si le aplico el acido asi como esta, funcionara? 
se que parece q tiene mucho papel pero es por la calidad de la foto, el cel no es bueno jaja, en donde se salio el toner con cuidado y sin crear cortos use marcador premanente, dicen que sirve, bueno aca les dejo una foto y udstedes me dicen si debo seguir , mcuhas gracias


----------



## g.corallo (Jul 30, 2010)

torrevino dijo:
			
		

> bueno, para no abrir otro tema pregunto aca, hace un rato hice mi primier grabado en una plancha de cobre, lo hice con papel comun y bien casero, me quedo bien, pero el papel no se depega todo, me quedo una capa ligera, que si intento sacarla a veces se sale el toner. Mi pregunta es la siguiente, si le aplico el acido asi como esta, funcionara?
> se que parece q tiene mucho papel pero es por la calidad de la foto, el cel no es bueno jaja, en donde se salio el toner con cuidado y sin crear cortos use marcador premanente, dicen que sirve, bueno aca les dejo una foto y udstedes me dicen si debo seguir , mcuhas gracias




intenta sacar  con un palillo o lo que fuese el papel de las zonas que no tengan toner y luego atacala con el acido


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 30, 2010)

abajo del chorro de agua despacito con los dedos. si no sacas todo el papel no te va a quedar bien. donde se cortan las pistas pasale el marcador

saludos


----------



## torrevino (Jul 31, 2010)

listo segui esas instrucciones, limpie las pistas, pase marcador, quedo todo perfecto, mas tarde ataco con acido y les cuento como queda! gracias


----------



## shadow_x (Ago 21, 2010)

De echo yo solia imprimir directo en acetato usando laser y luego planchar; digo solia porque antes las impresiones laser en mi escuela eran gratis ahora coberan por ellas T.T

he escuchado que se obtiene el mismo resultado con trasnparencias para impresora de tinta (acetatos); alguien tiene experiencia en esto?


----------



## gca (Ago 22, 2010)

Con la transparencia que se usan en los proyectores te aseguro que se pasa todo el toner y la transparencia queda transparente .
Eso si si te pasas de la rosca con la presion y temperatura se exparce el toner.


----------



## carmant (Ago 22, 2010)

Hola, yo siempre he usado el papel vegetal que en cualquier paeleria los tienen, almenos en España.
El papel que utilizan los delineantes para hacer los planos que es casi opaco, es muy barato.
Se imprime el pcb, en mi caso con una impresora hp 1510 normal y corriente, se pone en la insoladora, en la mia 10 minutos, cada una es diferente dependiendo de la luz.
Para los que aun compran muy caros los liquidos para los pcb, no son mas que esto:
*Revelador de placas fotosensibilizadas*: sosa caustica rebajada con agua, 1L de agua x10g. de sosa caustica con placas compradas en tiendas de electronica. 
*Atacador:* Acido clorhídrico o salfumán,(el agua fuerte de toda la vida) y agua oxigenada de 110 vols. se pide en la farmacia y la traen. se mexclan a partes iguales y a meter la placa en la cubeta.


----------



## carmant (Ago 23, 2010)

este papel es el que uso


----------



## Electronec (Ago 23, 2010)

carmant dijo:


> *Atacador:* Acido clorhídrico o salfumán,(el agua fuerte de toda la vida) y agua oxigenada de 110 vols. se pide en la farmacia y la traen. se mexclan a partes iguales y a meter la placa en la cubeta.



Tanto yo, como todo el mundo que conozco que emplea esta fórmula, la proporción es de 2 partes de agua fuerte y 1 de agua oxigenada, y aveces incluso hay que rebajarla con un poco de agua.
Pienso que tu proporción es demasiado fuerte, (pero si a ti te va bien.....nada)

PD:Te qudo muy bien la PCB. 

Saludos.


----------



## altamirano5 (Oct 10, 2010)

tengo un problema que cuando termino de planchar y luego lo pongo en agua caliente para que asi el papel pueda salir,pero luego me doy cuenta que no sale totalmente y a veces las pistas se cortan .. y le paso plumon pero me es bastante fastidioso paserle el plumon por que las pistas son muy finas y como estoy haciendo un programador quiero que quede bien y tbm tengo miedo que salga algo mal y se queme el pic o talvez estoy equivocado ... el papel que uso es papel cuche bueno a ver si me ayudan capaz puede haber otro papel que es facil de salir ..gracias de antemano


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 10, 2010)

yo lo dejo en agua al natural ,luego le paso una esponja de cocina
el  papel  que uso es el común de fotocopiadora
saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 11, 2010)

hola, hace poco coloque un pequeño aporte con unas fotos de el porque deben hacerse las cosas y el porque no en cuanto a la realización de PCB. Chequeen y me avisan...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacer-circuitos-impresos-528/index4.html


----------



## sonemati (Oct 11, 2010)

Tube de esos problemas, lo solucione comprando un papel de lo MAS satinado posible, cuando lo encontre compre muchas hojas, y al toner lo ponia a fondo, y es muy improtante una plancha que caliente mucho mucho, busca buenos papeles satinados, te aseguran un 60% de exito, lo demas esta en la plancha y el toner, saludos


----------



## abndol (Dic 21, 2010)

carmant dijo:


> este papel es el que uso



Que tipo de papel es ese?


----------



## carmant (Dic 21, 2010)

En españa se le llama papel vegetal de venta en tiendas de papeleria y es muy corriente, Los usan los  delineantes para dibujar planos a mano.
Mira esto.
http://sumacomp.dyndns.biz/web/deta...0001548&familia=37&title=PAPEL VEGETAL OFICIO


----------



## abndol (Dic 22, 2010)

carmant dijo:


> Los usan los  delineantes para dibujar planos a mano.



Aquí en Guatemala, los dibujantes usan un papel que se llama "calco", no sé si sea igual, voy a probar a ver si me sacan fotocopia en ese papel (ya que no tengo impresora láser).
También existe un papel que se llama mantequilla, que es similar, voy a probar con los dos tipos...


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Dic 22, 2010)

Sii aca en colombia también se consigue un papel finito que le llaman papel calcante o mantequilla y es un poco transparente, aunque no he experimentado hacer PCB con este tipo de papel.. pero quizas si funcione.


----------



## Arthas (Dic 22, 2010)

aca en barranquilla compro el papel propalcol que es que uso para hacer mis impresos 

saludes


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 22, 2010)

No vale la pena hacerse tanto problema por esto: Prueben en algún retazo de placa de cobre que tengan y no usen. Con una hoja de revista, la más fina y ordinaria que tengan. Impriman el PCB en esa hoja, y hagan la transferencia al cobre con la plancha. Se despega íntegro, y por supuesto, la tinta de la revista NO se pega, porque está hecha a partir de pigmentos vegetales, afines al papel, y no se disuelven por calor, como el toner, que con el calor, pasa a ser casi líquido, se despega, y se pega en el cobre por afinidad.
PD. Por supuesto que deben imprimir con toner (impresora láser o fotocopiadora)
Saludos!


----------



## abndol (Dic 23, 2010)

> Con una hoja de revista, la más fina y ordinaria que tengan. Impriman el PCB en esa hoja,



Lo que pasa es que no tengo impresora  láser, y no puedo ir a una fotocopiadora con una hoja de revista porque obviamente no me sacarían la copia en esa hoja.


----------



## wild8528 (Dic 25, 2010)

y despues que se tiene fotocopiado o impreso el circuito en el papel vegetal o de revista que se hace???


----------



## carmant (Dic 25, 2010)

mira esto a ver si te ayuda
http://r-luis.xbot.es/lectores/files/impresos.pdf


----------



## abndol (Ene 22, 2011)

Probé con el papel vegetal (aquí es el papel "calco"), se pegó el toner pero no todo; me imagino que es por el tiempo de planchado que le dí (alrededor de 3 minutos). Voy a seguir probando...


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 6, 2011)

Bueno el papel comun de fotocopiadora yo lo conosco por papel bond de unos 75 a 80 gramos,
ahora yo uso papal para transparencias es muy bueno para mi tambien use algunas veces el papel glosi de 90 gramos pero es mas caro y es casi el mismo resultado y hasta un poco menos que el papel tipo transparencia ahora el planchado lo realizo en tre 5 a 10 minutos poco a poco aumento la temperatura y me salen bien  luego las echo al agua y les despego el papel tipo transparencia, talves les sirva ?


----------



## fabioguarin (Mar 13, 2011)

aca un video muy claro con todo lo que necesiitan 



saludos


----------



## Alfredo63 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola amigos, investigando por la red encontre alguna informacion referente a la realizacion de placas con papel de etiquetas, curiosamente lo que debemos usar es justamente la hoja que se tira. Es decir, deberemos despegar el papel y quedarnos con la hoja encerada que queda e imprimir sobre ella (por la cara encerada) el circuito a transferir. En este punto he de decir que el mejor resultado que he conseguido a sido configurando la impresora para papel fotografico y a maxima resolucion.
Una vez limpia la placa solo queda pasar la plancha como de costumbre pero con menos temperatura de la que usamos habitualmente o poniendo un papel entre la hoja y la plancha. Es ahora cuando viene lo mas interesante del proceso, ya que deberemos dejar que se enfrie la placa, yo lo hago dejandola en la ventana aprovechando que por aqui hace fresquito ahora, pero supongo que podremos emplear cualquier otro metodo, una vez fria procedemos a despegar muy despacio tirando en paralelo a la placa, sin remojar el papel, comprobareis que el toner queda fijado en mas de un 90 % dejando la hoja practicamente limpia y las pistas mejor conseguidas que hasta el momento he podido hacer.
Deciros que realice una placa con pistas de 0,20 mm de espesor casi sin tener que retocar y quedo perfecta.
Espero que os sirva de ayuda
Un saludo


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 16, 2011)

fabioguarin dijo:
			
		

> aca un video muy claro con todo lo que necesiitan
> G
> 
> Disculpa pero genial tu video no savia eso de lijar los bordes y tampoco la protección final que haces a la placa o baquelita


----------



## fabioguarin (Mar 17, 2011)

a mi tambien me parecio interesante el video y muy explicativo paso a paso, en cuanto el video no es mio es de construyasuvideorockola.com/
saludos


----------



## bacocio (Mar 20, 2011)

cuando paso los pcb a la placa hago lo siguiente.

1. paso una lija FINA por la placa para pulirla.
2. limpio la placa con alcohol para sacar el polvillo y la grasa de los dedos que queda al manipularla.
3. imprimo el PCB en una hoja normal, no utilizo papel fotografico. tratar de no manipularla mucho, para que la grasa de los dedos no quede en ella.
4. pongo el PCB sobre la placa y la plancho a maxima temperatura. el tiempo de planchado depende, por que yo lo hago hasta que el papel se desprende solo.
5, espero que se enfrie y listo.

varias veces no quedaba del todo marcado el PCB y era por la suciedad de la placa, por eso probe lijandola un poco y luego limpiandola. pero lo mas importante no tocar el cobre de la placa con los dedos.


----------



## angel36 (Jun 11, 2011)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-116359548-fabrique-circuito-impreso-pcb-transfer-paper-x10-press-peelb-_JM_






dejo estos datos por si a alguien le interesa.....yo no probé todavía pero ya encargue unas hojas cuando las tenga y pruebe comento como me fue....


----------



## mendek (Ene 6, 2012)

bueno creo que aqui es el tema correcto para preguntar (el que busca encuentra) alguien sabe si el papel transfer que se usa con tinta de sublimacion sirve para hacer pcb's pero en vez de usar tinta de sublimacion se utiliza toner o imresora laser, lo que pasa es que estoy apunto de comprar un paquete de 200 hojas y quiero saber si me serviran si no para no comprarlas.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola, yo uso con excelentes resultados papel fotográfico de cualquier marca pero mate y de unos 100 gramos (así se pide en cualquier lugar del mundo). Ya lo he explicado muchas veces en el foro.
He probado de todo, pero lo mejor y mas barato es ese papel.
El secreto está en la copia del laser: debe ser bien cubierto todo sin lugares grises. lamentablemente en las fotocopiadoras usan cualquier toner con tal de que sea mas barato.
OJO!! No hacer fotocopia, hacer copia con un pendrive o cdrom. Ese mismo papel es el que comercializan como WET transfer, pero el fotográfico es mucho mas barato y se consigue en cualquier comercio de computación. Cuidado con el,planchado: hay que tomarle la mano.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## deluxmigue (Ene 7, 2012)

hola, yo ultimamente estoy utilizando el papel fotográfico, me da un buen resultado, eso si tengo que plancharlo mucho mas para que se adiera el toner a la baquela.
yo antes utilizaba el popalcotex pero con el papel fotografico da mejores resultados se los recomiendo


----------



## josb86 (Ene 7, 2012)

este papel fotografico tambie toca imprimir con laser?


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 7, 2012)

josb86 dijo:


> este papel fotografico tambie toca imprimir con laser?



Siempre con laser , el toner se transfiere por calor.

¿alguien provo con una laminadora ? http://escalalibre.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=eded4844db6pum6r4vl91g74d1&topic=124.msg171#msg171


foto sacada de http://escalalibre.com


parece prometeder, esas maquinitas estan 260 pesos Argenitnos en mercadolibre.


----------



## Mslbrll (Ene 7, 2012)

Buena idea el de la laminadora, con el tema del papel, yo compre en una imprenta, 1 metro cuadrado de vinilo plástico, es el que se usa para plotear, creo que me salio 10 pesos, yo uso el papel que viene detrás, el que tiene un encerado, el que se pega lo descarto. Imprimo sobre la cata encerada del papel y el toner no se adhiere al papel sino que queda pegado sobre la superficie de este, y se desprende fácilmente cuando le aplicas calor.


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 7, 2012)

Yo utilizo laminadora y es lo mejor para realizar la transferencia del toner ya que lo hace de forma uniforme y el calor es constante es todas las zonas de la baquelita asi que lo recomiendo y sobre todo el que puedes controlar tanto la temperatura como el sentido de la misma la que yo tengo es de tamaño doble carta...saludoss


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 7, 2012)

reyvilla, con cuantas pasadas queda bien?


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 7, 2012)

Yo ahorita utilizo un papel especial que hacen aquí que se disuelve al contacto con el agua y lo paso después de que se estabiliza la laminadora que de echo la misma me indica con un led cuando ya la temperatura es estable, y lo paso 10 veces 5 por cada lado, la voy volteando, luego espero que se enfrié la tarjeta y la meto en agua tibia, y listo el papel se desprende solo por sus propiedades y queda todo el toner en la tarjeta...El papel tiene un costo de 2.5 dolares aproximadamente la hoja...Se parece mucho al que vi un tiempo mira este video es algo similar.


----------



## miqui123 (Ene 7, 2012)

angus dijo:


> Hola ! , quisiera saber donde puedo conseguir el papel "transfer" para realizar circuitos impresos .
> Les comento que soy de argentina y en las casas de electronica ese " Prees and Peel Blue " ni lo conocen ...
> 
> Como lo puedo conseguir ?  en donde ?      como se llama ??
> ...



Bueno por donde vivo (Perù) lo màs fàcil es el metodo del planchado y el papel que se usa le dicen papel cuchet aunque otros le dicen cruchet bueno la cosa que lo encuentras en donde hacen placas o imprentas.Saludos


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 8, 2012)

¡Hola!, este es un aporte a los principiantes para lograr hacer un circuito impreso de calidad semi-profesional, con el menor riesgo de errores y detalles no deseados, como por ejemplo, caminos no pegados, ruido en circuitos digitales CMOS, soldaduras falsas, y otros riesgos inminentes, que se pueden reducir con técnicas sencillas, y lo mejor, ¡¡¡EN CASA!!!.
El primer punto, es tener en claro, que la peor técnica para crear un PCB (Printed Circuit Board), es con marcadores, eso es un detalle muy importante. Otra de las cosas que debemos evitar es también, es imprimir en otro programa: Algunas veces, para imprimirlo debemos alquilar un PC que no tiene el programa de PCB’s, entonces, le tomamos una foto (Impr Pant PetSis) y lo imprimimos desde Paint u otros. Esto es grave, ya que el programa de PCB’s sabe que cantidad de tinta debe ceder la impresora, y el tamaño exacto del PCB. También, siempre imprime en el lado brillante del papel.
¿De qué depende que un camino se pegue bien al cobre?, claro, en las técnicas Presstape y Transfer. Pues, de la calidad del papel fotografía en el transfer y de la pegatina en el Presstape. Para el Presstape no hay mucha información. Para el método transfer, el papel que se debe usar es el de menor calidad, ¿¡Cómo así!? Suena descabellado, sin embargo, tiene sentido: A la hora de imprimir en un papel de mala calidad, el tóner no se pega bien al papel, haciéndolo más fácil de transferir. Ojo, no funciona con impresoras inkyet, debe ser impresora láser. A pesar de que no sirve con inkyet, imprimir en papel fotografía o transfer diseñado para inkyet lo hace de mala calidad para la impresora láser y propicio para un PCB.
Otro factor, es el cobre de la placa de destino, esto es factible para las dos técnicas. Es muy importante siempre lijar antes el cobre, dejándolo brilloso, pero aún no termina allí… a la hora de lijar, queda polvillo de lija y cobre que evita que el tóner se pegue sobre el cobre, pegándose sobre ese polvo, lo que hace que el tóner se caiga. Por esto, es necesario remover ese polvillo de inmediato. Esto se hace de manera sencilla: Toma un algodón o papel toilette, mójalo con ALCOHOL ISOPROPÍLICO, pásalo sobre la placa y notaras como sale el papel o el algodón extremadamente sucio. Es necesario limpiar hasta que el papel salga los más limpio posible. El alcohol isopropílico se consigue en cualquier droguería o en farmacias de calidad. Trata de conseguir el de mejor calidad (Pregunta por el de 99% o 99°), si es de menor calidad, servirá pero será más complicado, eso sí, SIN COLORANTE, debe ser TRANSPARENTE, como el agua. También, evita tocarlo con la piel, ya que es un solvente de grasas, y por este motivo, puede resecar tu piel o causarte dermatitis porque remueve la grasa que protege la piel. Como cualquier solvente, úsalo en un área ventilada lejos del sol y evita ingerirlo, este alcohol no es el que tienen la bebidas alcohólicas, este es un veneno letal.
Ya con el impreso en el papel y la placa limpia, es necesario transferir el impreso… Lo recomendable es usar una plancha vieja, ya que si usas la plancha de la casa, puede que te regañe la señora de la casa =) aunque, trata que no sea de carbón, o incendiaras tu casa. Trata de conseguir la plancha de la base lo más plana posible, sin esos agujeros donde sale el vapor, de preferencia y por ningún motivo luego de limpiar la placa, debes tocar el cobre, ya que la grasa de los dedos protege al cobre del toner evitándole pegarse, si esto ocurre, límpialo con alcohol isopropílico de nuevo. Luego, trata de ver que la plancha este en la temperatura para planchar Lino (puede aparecer como Linen o Lino). Ya listo esto, deberás comenzar pegando el PCB a la placa, con la cara del papel con tóner (parte brillante) contra la parte de cobre con cinta adhesiva para que no se mueva. Ya listo este paso, podrás comenzar a planchar el papel sobre la placa (no al revés), cuidando que no queden lugares sin presionar, ya que para transferir el tóner se requiere de dos cosas: Calor y presión. 
¿Cómo funciona? Pues, como sabrán, una impresora láser calienta el tóner, que es un polvo, al punto de derretirlo sobre el papel para que se adhiera a él, presionándolo firmemente contra la superficie caliente. Ahora, el calor de la plancha, derrite el tóner, volviéndolo pegajoso, y a la hora de presionar se pega el cobre LIMPIO de la placa. El calor de la plancha asegura la nueva unión (a la placa) y debilita la anterior (la del papel).
Existen dos maneras de separar el papel pegado aun en la placa. Una de ellas es empapar el papel, e ir removiéndolo con los dedos, esto asegura que el tóner que no quedo muy firme se mantenga, pero también propicia que partes del papel no se despeguen y unan caminos o no se marque el centro de los agujeros. La otra manera, es esperar a que la placa este tibia al tacto, y prácticamente arrancar el papel de la placa, esto asegura que no se pegara el papel a los agujeros y entre los caminos, pero también propicia que los caminos no seguros se levanten junto con el papel.
Luego, si lo deseas, puedes remarcar los caminos que no se mantuvieron con Presstape o con marcador permanente, ya que si quedan libres, el cobre se corroerá con el ácido, y el camino se separará.
Ahora, es la etapa del ácido, este es el punto que finalmente, graba el PCB a la placa, ya que en la etapa del tóner, aun se puede remover con lija.  Este paso es serio, trata de utilizar un ácido especial para PCB’s, ya que si usas cualquier otro producto, estarás poniendo en riesgo tu salud. Introduce en un recipiente tu placa, con el circuito transferido VIENDO HACIA ARRIBA, luego de ello, introduce en el recipiente una cantidad de ácido que recubra la placa por completo y agítalo con cuidado, notaras que el cobre comenzara a cambiar de color, esto es normal. Cuando la placa cambie color de nuevo y quede uniforme, esta estará lista para continuar. Antes de seguir, toma estas consideraciones: Por ninguna razón, el ácido debe burbujear, si esto sucede, lleva el PCB a un área ventilada; No deseches el ácido en plantas o en el fregadero, guárdalo en un recipiente, ya que el ácido se puede usar hasta 7 veces aproximadamente; evita que el ácido toque alimentos, mascotas, tu piel o la de alguien más; generalmente, las manchas de ácido no se remueven con nada, ni de ninguna superficie, así que si manchas algo, será para siempre; no ensucies el estaño con el que soldaras con ácido, podrá causar delicadas situaciones respiratorias si sueldas con él.
Ahora, el siguiente paso es remover el ácido de la placa, generalmente, se hace con una mezcla de agua y bicarbonato de sodio. Ya limpia la placa de ácido, remueve el tóner pegado con una lija, y notaras que los caminos se han grabado correctamente.
Luego de esto, toma tu barreno y con una broca de 1/32” o 3/64” comienza a abrir los agujeros, estos debieron haberse corroído con el ácido del centro de las ruedas de soldación.
Listo esto, vuelve a lijar la placa de la parte con cobre y plaza tus dispositivos en la placa, estos van en la parte superior de la placa, con los pines de conexión atravesando los agujeros hechos por el barreno. Ya con los dispositivos puestos, empieza a soldar las patillas de conexión con el cautín, la manera correcta de soldar, es a aproximadamente 45° con respecto a la placa, tomado firmemente el cautín y poniendo el estaño en la parte a soldar. El estaño en este punto comenzara a derretirse y a sacar humo, esto es normal. Notaras como el estaño envuelve las patas de conexión y se dispersa por la rueda de soldación, cuando este firme, retira el cautín. Si no retiras el cautín a tiempo, puede que la rueda se “levante” de la placa, o que tu dispositivo se dañe por el calor, por eso, trata de soldar lo más rápido posible. Si notas que tu punta de cautín se pone “sucia”, ráspala con una cuchilla o navaja, para que la suciedad se desprenda. Para usar la pasta de soldar, tienes dos opciones, una es empastar el estaño y la otra es empastar los pines de conexión y las ruedas de soldación, esto ayudara a una soldadura confiable y reducirá las soldaduras frías. Ya soldado todo, corta los pedazos de patillas que sobran (como las de las resistencias, diodos, capacitores, etc.), para que no toquen el PCB y produzcan cortocircuitos.
Luego de esto, notaras que generalmente, sobre los pines y entre ellos, hay rastros de suciedad y pasta de soldar. Esto es un grave problema para los circuitos sensibles como los amplificadores operacionales, PIC, PICAXE, integrados CMOS, nMOS, comparadores y una gran gama de dispositivos, ya que esta pasta conduce corriente indeseada que crea “Ruido” en los pines y produce un desempeño no deseado del PCB. Es necesario retirarla de inmediato… para retirarla, toma un cepillo de dientes viejo, empápalo en alcohol isopropílico, y comienza a tallar entre los pines. Como anteriormente mencionaba, el alcohol isopropílico es solvente de grasas, por eso retira la pasta de soldar sin problemas, dejando una fina capa sobre toda la parte de los caminos, que los protege del óxido. NO TE LAVES LOS DIENTES CON ESE CEPILLO, la pasta de soldar está hecha de derivados del petróleo, resina de pino y alcohol isopropilico, todos estos, venenosos.
Usando estos trucos, lograras una mejor calidad de impresos, si tienes algún aporte, truco, detalle, comentario, moléstate en sugerírnoslo, ya que todos necesitamos aprender.
No dudes que con una buena práctica, tus impresos mejoraran cada vez más, hasta lograr impresos de doble cara complejos, disminución de “puentes”, etc.


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 8, 2012)

¡Hola!, este es un aporte a los principiantes para lograr hacer un circuito impreso de calidad semi-profesional, con el menor riesgo de errores y detalles no deseados, como por ejemplo, caminos no pegados, ruido en circuitos digitales CMOS, soldaduras falsas, y otros riesgos inminentes, que se pueden reducir con técnicas sencillas, y lo mejor, ¡¡¡EN CASA!!!.
El primer punto, es tener en claro, que la peor técnica para crear un PCB (Printed Circuit Board), es con marcadores, eso es un detalle muy importante. Otra de las cosas que debemos evitar es también, es imprimir en otro programa: Algunas veces, para imprimirlo debemos alquilar un PC que no tiene el programa de PCB’s, entonces, le tomamos una foto (Impr Pant PetSis) y lo imprimimos desde Paint u otros. Esto es grave, ya que el programa de PCB’s sabe que cantidad de tinta debe ceder la impresora, y el tamaño exacto del PCB. También, siempre imprime en el lado brillante del papel.
¿De qué depende que un camino se pegue bien al cobre?, claro, en las técnicas Presstape y Transfer. Pues, de la calidad del papel fotografía en el transfer y de la pegatina en el Presstape. Para el Presstape no hay mucha información. Para el método transfer, el papel que se debe usar es el de menor calidad, ¿¡Cómo así!? Suena descabellado, sin embargo, tiene sentido: A la hora de imprimir en un papel de mala calidad, el tóner no se pega bien al papel, haciéndolo más fácil de transferir. Ojo, no funciona con impresoras inkyet, debe ser impresora láser. A pesar de que no sirve con inkyet, imprimir en papel fotografía o transfer diseñado para inkyet lo hace de mala calidad para la impresora láser y propicio para un PCB.
Otro factor, es el cobre de la placa de destino, esto es factible para las dos técnicas. Es muy importante siempre lijar antes el cobre, dejándolo brilloso, pero aún no termina allí… a la hora de lijar, queda polvillo de lija y cobre que evita que el tóner se pegue sobre el cobre, pegándose sobre ese polvo, lo que hace que el tóner se caiga. Por esto, es necesario remover ese polvillo de inmediato. Esto se hace de manera sencilla: Toma un algodón o papel toilette, mójalo con ALCOHOL ISOPROPÍLICO, pásalo sobre la placa y notaras como sale el papel o el algodón extremadamente sucio. Es necesario limpiar hasta que el papel salga los más limpio posible. El alcohol isopropílico se consigue en cualquier droguería o en farmacias de calidad. Trata de conseguir el de mejor calidad (Pregunta por el de 99% o 99°), si es de menor calidad, servirá pero será más complicado, eso sí, SIN COLORANTE, debe ser TRANSPARENTE, como el agua. También, evita tocarlo con la piel, ya que es un solvente de grasas, y por este motivo, puede resecar tu piel o causarte dermatitis porque remueve la grasa que protege la piel. Como cualquier solvente, úsalo en un área ventilada lejos del sol y evita ingerirlo, este alcohol no es el que tienen la bebidas alcohólicas, este es un veneno letal.
Ya con el impreso en el papel y la placa limpia, es necesario transferir el impreso… Lo recomendable es usar una plancha vieja, ya que si usas la plancha de la casa, puede que te regañe la señora de la casa =) aunque, trata que no sea de carbón, o incendiaras tu casa. Trata de conseguir la plancha de la base lo más plana posible, sin esos agujeros donde sale el vapor, de preferencia y por ningún motivo luego de limpiar la placa, debes tocar el cobre, ya que la grasa de los dedos protege al cobre del toner evitándole pegarse, si esto ocurre, límpialo con alcohol isopropílico de nuevo. Luego, trata de ver que la plancha este en la temperatura para planchar Lino (puede aparecer como Linen o Lino). Ya listo esto, deberás comenzar pegando el PCB a la placa, con la cara del papel con tóner (parte brillante) contra la parte de cobre con cinta adhesiva para que no se mueva. Ya listo este paso, podrás comenzar a planchar el papel sobre la placa (no al revés), cuidando que no queden lugares sin presionar, ya que para transferir el tóner se requiere de dos cosas: Calor y presión. 
¿Cómo funciona? Pues, como sabrán, una impresora láser calienta el tóner, que es un polvo, al punto de derretirlo sobre el papel para que se adhiera a él, presionándolo firmemente contra la superficie caliente. Ahora, el calor de la plancha, derrite el tóner, volviéndolo pegajoso, y a la hora de presionar se pega el cobre LIMPIO de la placa. El calor de la plancha asegura la nueva unión (a la placa) y debilita la anterior (la del papel).
Existen dos maneras de separar el papel pegado aun en la placa. Una de ellas es empapar el papel, e ir removiéndolo con los dedos, esto asegura que el tóner que no quedo muy firme se mantenga, pero también propicia que partes del papel no se despeguen y unan caminos o no se marque el centro de los agujeros. La otra manera, es esperar a que la placa este tibia al tacto, y prácticamente arrancar el papel de la placa, esto asegura que no se pegara el papel a los agujeros y entre los caminos, pero también propicia que los caminos no seguros se levanten junto con el papel.
Luego, si lo deseas, puedes remarcar los caminos que no se mantuvieron con Presstape o con marcador permanente, ya que si quedan libres, el cobre se corroerá con el ácido, y el camino se separará.
Ahora, es la etapa del ácido, este es el punto que finalmente, graba el PCB a la placa, ya que en la etapa del tóner, aun se puede remover con lija.  Este paso es serio, trata de utilizar un ácido especial para PCB’s, ya que si usas cualquier otro producto, estarás poniendo en riesgo tu salud. Introduce en un recipiente tu placa, con el circuito transferido VIENDO HACIA ARRIBA, luego de ello, introduce en el recipiente una cantidad de ácido que recubra la placa por completo y agítalo con cuidado, notaras que el cobre comenzara a cambiar de color, esto es normal. Cuando la placa cambie color de nuevo y quede uniforme, esta estará lista para continuar. Antes de seguir, toma estas consideraciones: Por ninguna razón, el ácido debe burbujear, si esto sucede, lleva el PCB a un área ventilada; No deseches el ácido en plantas o en el fregadero, guárdalo en un recipiente, ya que el ácido se puede usar hasta 7 veces aproximadamente; evita que el ácido toque alimentos, mascotas, tu piel o la de alguien más; generalmente, las manchas de ácido no se remueven con nada, ni de ninguna superficie, así que si manchas algo, será para siempre; no ensucies el estaño con el que soldaras con ácido, podrá causar delicadas situaciones respiratorias si sueldas con él.
Ahora, el siguiente paso es remover el ácido de la placa, generalmente, se hace con una mezcla de agua y bicarbonato de sodio. Ya limpia la placa de ácido, remueve el tóner pegado con una lija, y notaras que los caminos se han grabado correctamente.
Luego de esto, toma tu barreno y con una broca de 1/32” o 3/64” comienza a abrir los agujeros, estos debieron haberse corroído con el ácido del centro de las ruedas de soldación.
Listo esto, vuelve a lijar la placa de la parte con cobre y plaza tus dispositivos en la placa, estos van en la parte superior de la placa, con los pines de conexión atravesando los agujeros hechos por el barreno. Ya con los dispositivos puestos, empieza a soldar las patillas de conexión con el cautín, la manera correcta de soldar, es a aproximadamente 45° con respecto a la placa, tomado firmemente el cautín y poniendo el estaño en la parte a soldar. El estaño en este punto comenzara a derretirse y a sacar humo, esto es normal. Notaras como el estaño envuelve las patas de conexión y se dispersa por la rueda de soldación, cuando este firme, retira el cautín. Si no retiras el cautín a tiempo, puede que la rueda se “levante” de la placa, o que tu dispositivo se dañe por el calor, por eso, trata de soldar lo más rápido posible. Si notas que tu punta de cautín se pone “sucia”, ráspala con una cuchilla o navaja, para que la suciedad se desprenda. Para usar la pasta de soldar, tienes dos opciones, una es empastar el estaño y la otra es empastar los pines de conexión y las ruedas de soldación, esto ayudara a una soldadura confiable y reducirá las soldaduras frías. Ya soldado todo, corta los pedazos de patillas que sobran (como las de las resistencias, diodos, capacitores, etc.), para que no toquen el PCB y produzcan cortocircuitos.
Luego de esto, notaras que generalmente, sobre los pines y entre ellos, hay rastros de suciedad y pasta de soldar. Esto es un grave problema para los circuitos sensibles como los amplificadores operacionales, PIC, PICAXE, integrados CMOS, nMOS, comparadores y una gran gama de dispositivos, ya que esta pasta conduce corriente indeseada que crea “Ruido” en los pines y produce un desempeño no deseado del PCB. Es necesario retirarla de inmediato… para retirarla, toma un cepillo de dientes viejo, empápalo en alcohol isopropílico, y comienza a tallar entre los pines. Como anteriormente mencionaba, el alcohol isopropílico es solvente de grasas, por eso retira la pasta de soldar sin problemas, dejando una fina capa sobre toda la parte de los caminos, que los protege del óxido. NO TE LAVES LOS DIENTES CON ESE CEPILLO, la pasta de soldar está hecha de derivados del petróleo, resina de pino y alcohol isopropilico, todos estos, venenosos.
Usando estos trucos, lograras una mejor calidad de impresos, si tienes algún aporte, truco, detalle, comentario, moléstate en sugerírnoslo, ya que todos necesitamos aprender.
No dudes que con una buena práctica, tus impresos mejoraran cada vez más, hasta lograr impresos de doble cara complejos, disminución de “puentes”, etc.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2012)

Muy lindo el aporte con los consejos.

Pero, te seré sincero. Me cuesta mucho trabajo leerlo. Si organizaras más el texto, párrafo por párrafo sería mucho más cómodo de leer.

Y, agregar unas imágenes no hace daño. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2012)

Muy lindo el aporte con los consejos.

Pero, te seré sincero. Me cuesta mucho trabajo leerlo. Si organizaras más el texto, párrafo por párrafo sería mucho más cómodo de leer.

Y, agregar unas imágenes no hace daño. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saludos!


----------



## zorrux (Ago 8, 2012)

Muy interesante .

Al comienzo tuve grandes problemas debido a que trataba de pegar el papel impreso a la placa de cobre con cinta adhesiva, al aplicar el calor y la presion  esta se movia un poquito y salia un empastado inutilizable.

Lo solucione  envolviendo y doblando el papel alrededor de la placa,haciendo un paquete digamos ,de esa manera es imposible que se muevan placa e impreso y santo remedio.


----------



## zorrux (Ago 8, 2012)

Muy interesante .

Al comienzo tuve grandes problemas debido a que trataba de pegar el papel impreso a la placa de cobre con cinta adhesiva, al aplicar el calor y la presion  esta se movia un poquito y salia un empastado inutilizable.

Lo solucione  envolviendo y doblando el papel alrededor de la placa,haciendo un paquete digamos ,de esa manera es imposible que se muevan placa e impreso y santo remedio.


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 9, 2012)

Lo siento por lo de las imagenes, es que mi internet es una Bazofia =), pero tratare de solucionar esto, con respecto a lo de los parrafos, a la hora de pegarlo desde Word, desaparecieron, en Word se veia lindo =), no se si puedo arreglar eso, pero bueno...
Gracias a uds. tambien por sus sugerencias y trucos, esto es productivo para quienes aun tenemos problemas =).

Saludos.


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 9, 2012)

Lo siento por lo de las imagenes, es que mi internet es una Bazofia =), pero tratare de solucionar esto, con respecto a lo de los parrafos, a la hora de pegarlo desde Word, desaparecieron, en Word se veia lindo =), no se si puedo arreglar eso, pero bueno...
Gracias a uds. tambien por sus sugerencias y trucos, esto es productivo para quienes aun tenemos problemas =).

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:
			
		

> Lo siento por lo de las imagenes, es que mi internet es una Bazofia =), pero tratare de solucionar esto, con respecto a lo de los parrafos, a la hora de pegarlo desde Word, desaparecieron, en Word se veia lindo =), no se si puedo arreglar eso, pero bueno...
> Gracias a uds. tambien por sus sugerencias y trucos, esto es productivo para quienes aun tenemos problemas =).
> 
> Saludos.



Le avisaré al Moderador de ésta área que arregle el texto. Ya después veremos la manera de agregarle imágenes. ^^

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:
			
		

> Lo siento por lo de las imagenes, es que mi internet es una Bazofia =), pero tratare de solucionar esto, con respecto a lo de los parrafos, a la hora de pegarlo desde Word, desaparecieron, en Word se veia lindo =), no se si puedo arreglar eso, pero bueno...
> Gracias a uds. tambien por sus sugerencias y trucos, esto es productivo para quienes aun tenemos problemas =).
> 
> Saludos.



Le avisaré al Moderador de ésta área que arregle el texto. Ya después veremos la manera de agregarle imágenes. ^^

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:
			
		

> ...... no se si puedo arreglar eso, pero bueno...



*Reescribe* el post como si fuera un comentario nuevo, incluyendo las imágenes, y yo me encargo de cambiarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:
			
		

> ...... no se si puedo arreglar eso, pero bueno...



*Reescribe* el post como si fuera un comentario nuevo, incluyendo las imágenes, y yo me encargo de cambiarlo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Reescribe* el post como si fuera un comentario nuevo, incluyendo las imágenes, y yo me encargo de cambiarlo.



Se agradece el apoyo compañero.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Reescribe* el post como si fuera un comentario nuevo, incluyendo las imágenes, y yo me encargo de cambiarlo.



Se agradece el apoyo compañero.


----------



## electrodin (Ago 9, 2012)

muy bueno, no tuve problemas en leerlo  
siempre se aprende algo mas: buena idea esa la de limpiar la placa con agua carbonatada para eliminar los restos de ácido del pcb


----------



## electrodin (Ago 9, 2012)

muy bueno, no tuve problemas en leerlo  
siempre se aprende algo mas: buena idea esa la de limpiar la placa con agua carbonatada para eliminar los restos de ácido del pcb


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 15, 2012)

Moderador, me interesaria saber si cuando este completo puedo subirlo como un .docx, ya que lo se manejar mejor, este incluira las imagenes que he tomado, ya que no he logrado conseguir una buena conexion aun... o bien, tu dime como debo hacer esto, ya que no soy muy experto en este foro =).

Creo que comentarlo de nuevo reescrito es buena idea, aunque me conviene usar el Word =). Espero respuesta





			
				electrodin dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno, no tuve problemas en leerlo
> siempre se aprende algo mas: buena idea esa la de limpiar la placa con agua carbonatada para eliminar los restos de ácido del pcb



Ten cuidado de respirar ese gas que emana, ya que generalmente, el acido que se usa es Cloruro ferrico, el cual puede reaccionar emanando gas cloro, que es muy toxico, aunque, con la pequeña cantidad de acido que queda en la placa, dudo mucho que resulte algo mal...

Saludos.


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 15, 2012)

Moderador, me interesaria saber si cuando este completo puedo subirlo como un .docx, ya que lo se manejar mejor, este incluira las imagenes que he tomado, ya que no he logrado conseguir una buena conexion aun... o bien, tu dime como debo hacer esto, ya que no soy muy experto en este foro =).

Creo que comentarlo de nuevo reescrito es buena idea, aunque me conviene usar el Word =). Espero respuesta





			
				electrodin dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno, no tuve problemas en leerlo
> siempre se aprende algo mas: buena idea esa la de limpiar la placa con agua carbonatada para eliminar los restos de ácido del pcb



Ten cuidado de respirar ese gas que emana, ya que generalmente, el acido que se usa es Cloruro ferrico, el cual puede reaccionar emanando gas cloro, que es muy toxico, aunque, con la pequeña cantidad de acido que queda en la placa, dudo mucho que resulte algo mal...

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:
			
		

> Moderador, me interesaria saber si cuando este completo puedo subirlo como un .docx, ya que lo se manejar mejor, este incluira las imagenes que he tomado, ya que no he logrado conseguir una buena conexion aun... o bien, tu dime como debo hacer esto, ya que no soy muy experto en este foro =).
> 
> Creo que comentarlo de nuevo reescrito es buena idea, aunque me conviene usar el Word =). Espero respuesta



Arma un DocX y publícalo en el Foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:
			
		

> Moderador, me interesaria saber si cuando este completo puedo subirlo como un .docx, ya que lo se manejar mejor, este incluira las imagenes que he tomado, ya que no he logrado conseguir una buena conexion aun... o bien, tu dime como debo hacer esto, ya que no soy muy experto en este foro =).
> 
> Creo que comentarlo de nuevo reescrito es buena idea, aunque me conviene usar el Word =). Espero respuesta



Arma un DocX y publícalo en el Foro


----------



## opelk180 (Ago 15, 2012)

Yo no recomendaría limpiar la suciedad de la punta del soldador (o cautin como dicen) con una navaja o cuchilla, más aún si la punta del mismo es cerámica. 
Recomiendo usar un pedazo de trapo viejo preferentemente de tela dura tipo lona, o sino un pedazo de esponja vieja algo húmeda.


----------



## opelk180 (Ago 15, 2012)

Yo no recomendaría limpiar la suciedad de la punta del soldador (o cautin como dicen) con una navaja o cuchilla, más aún si la punta del mismo es cerámica. 
Recomiendo usar un pedazo de trapo viejo preferentemente de tela dura tipo lona, o sino un pedazo de esponja vieja algo húmeda.


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 31, 2012)

opelk180 dijo:
			
		

> Yo no recomendaría limpiar la suciedad de la punta del soldador (o cautin como dicen) con una navaja o cuchilla, más aún si la punta del mismo es cerámica.
> Recomiendo usar un pedazo de trapo viejo preferentemente de tela dura tipo lona, o sino un pedazo de esponja vieja algo húmeda.



Gracias por tu aporte, solo una duda, ¿el cautin debe estar frio o caliente?, es decir, para limpiarlo, te pregunto porque puede generar dudas.


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 31, 2012)

opelk180 dijo:
			
		

> Yo no recomendaría limpiar la suciedad de la punta del soldador (o cautin como dicen) con una navaja o cuchilla, más aún si la punta del mismo es cerámica.
> Recomiendo usar un pedazo de trapo viejo preferentemente de tela dura tipo lona, o sino un pedazo de esponja vieja algo húmeda.



Gracias por tu aporte, solo una duda, ¿el cautin debe estar frio o caliente?, es decir, para limpiarlo, te pregunto porque puede generar dudas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu aporte, solo una duda, ¿el cautin debe estar frio o caliente?, es decir, para limpiarlo, te pregunto porque puede generar dudas.



Debe de ser "En Caliente"

Yo uso un trapo de Algodón Humedecido. Al acumularse suciedad en la punta, la limpio tallandola en el trapo y queda de nuevo limpia para seguir trabajando. Al acabar de trabajar, también es recomendable pasarla de nuevo para que la punta esté al 100%.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu aporte, solo una duda, ¿el cautin debe estar frio o caliente?, es decir, para limpiarlo, te pregunto porque puede generar dudas.



Debe de ser "En Caliente"

Yo uso un trapo de Algodón Humedecido. Al acumularse suciedad en la punta, la limpio tallandola en el trapo y queda de nuevo limpia para seguir trabajando. Al acabar de trabajar, también es recomendable pasarla de nuevo para que la punta esté al 100%.

Saludos.


----------



## Francirius (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola amigos, llevo un tiempo tratando de hacer placas, con el metodo del planchado...el toner se transfiere bien, pero cuando lo quito, siempre me queda una capa de papel, que no puedo sacar de ninguna forma, cuando hago la cara de componentes, queda horrible!! Como puedo hacerlo, algun consejo???


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hasta ahí vas bien, pensá que el papel arriba del toner no sale, va derecho al ácido.

Ahora, todo papel que esté fuera del toner si lo tenés que sacar, para eso usá un cepillo de dientes viejo y con agua lo vas sacando de a poco. Incluso, si tenés lo destornilladores de precisión típicos:







Con el más chico vas sacando de a poco el papel, si la distancia entre las pistas lo permiten, de lo contario, cepillo.


----------



## guille990 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yo uso un alfiler o si necesito arrancar cachitos de papel entre pistas lo hago con una pinza bruselas que tienen punta muy fina(con una pinza de depilar por ahi va pero es mas costoso). Las veces que intente con cepillo de dientes casi arranco todo el tóner ¿aunque si a otros le funciona sera que le di muy fuerte?.


----------



## Francirius (Oct 9, 2012)

o sea que es normal que se pegue el papel? es que me pasa que en la cara de componentes se queda todo pegado, y de ahi a estar raspando con paciencia de chino...yo habia escuchado que a algunos no le pasaba eso...


----------



## guille990 (Oct 9, 2012)

A mi siempre me pasa, yo uso papel común de impresora de 75g y te queda bastante papel en el pcb. Muchos usan papel satinado o de fotografía por eso se les despega mas fácil. Una sola vez probé con papel de impresora para fotografía pero me salio bastante mal porque era de muy baja calidad el papel y se inflaba con el calor de la plancha. Por el foro leí que algunos usan papel de revista, pero no probé todavía. Ahora si no te entendí mal ¿lo del lado de componentes te referís a la serigrafía de componentes sobre el pertinax? si es eso, si me sale bien y rápido porque como que el tóner penetra en el plástico y se puede raspar mas fuerte.


----------



## zorrux (Oct 9, 2012)

Simplemente remojo  la placa de cobre con el papel y  luego froto  con los dedos  y listo  sale el 95 %  ,para  lo que  queda  uso  un trocito de madera afilado  y con el papel siempre mojado logro retirar todo.

Luego un examen con lupa   y listo al percloruro.


----------



## Francirius (Oct 9, 2012)

ok. voy a seguir sus consejos, les cuento como me va...


----------



## dquimbert (Oct 9, 2012)

bueno sabes me paso lo mismo, lo que hice es lo siguente!! 
1º asi con papel y todo llevalo al acido
2º ojo que el agua de tu acido tiene que estar super caliente para que te salga bien, mejor si es recien hervida
3º no es necesaria tanta agua, pero si mucho acido (solucion saturada )
4º la parte del cobre mirando al acido en un pequeño recipiente
5º con una barita mover la placa de izq a derecha sin hacerla voltear 
6º si el agua se te enfria y todabia no esta entonces haz lo que hice  metelo el recipiente con placa y todo a tu microondas potencia maxima y 30 seg
7º lo sacas lo bates y otra vez el paso 6º
8º una vez hecho eso conseguite gasolina y un paño
9º humedeces el paño y limpias toda la tinta de las pistas de cobre, te saldra muy bien 
10º EXITO! saldra todo bien incluso se ira el papel y todo con la gasolina  despues de eso recien te preocupas en planchar para que puedas ver tus componenetes!!!


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Oct 10, 2012)

Para hace mis PCB utilizo el método de planchado y obtengo los mismos resultados que tu, pero el ácido que utilizo es una mezcla de agua destilada con ácido clorhidrico y agua oxigenada al 50%, la gracia de utilizar este ácido es que todos los restos de papel se despegan al pasar suavemente una brocha en cambio con el percloruro de hierro estos quedan pegados por lo que se vuelve necesario sacarlos antes de meter la placa al ácido.


----------



## djwash (Oct 10, 2012)

Francirius dijo:
			
		

> *es que me pasa que en la cara de componentes se queda todo pegado*



Ojo que habla de la cara de componentes!!

Si se queda todo blanco por el papel, podes raspar para intentar sacar bien el papel o transferir el toner con una filmina, acetato o algo asi, pregunta en una papeleria, es como una hoja transparente que se puede imprimir con laser, se usa el metodo de la plancha como si fuera papel, y solo queda toner en la placa.



			
				dquimbert dijo:
			
		

> 3º no es necesaria tanta agua, pero si mucho acido (solucion saturada )



Estas equivocado, con el uso el acido se evapora pero se evapora mas agua que acido, le agregas agua destilada y sigue comiendo casi como antes, siempre que uses percloruro ferrico.



			
				dquimbert dijo:
			
		

> 6º si el agua se te enfria y todabia no esta entonces haz lo que hice  metelo el recipiente con placa y todo a tu microondas potencia maxima








Que ? Como vas a meter eso al microondas, la placa es de cobre, encima con los vapores que desprende, despues metes la comida ahi, que bestia...



			
				dquimbert dijo:
			
		

> 8º una vez hecho eso conseguite gasolina gasolina gasolina gasolina








Acido con metal al microondas, y luego limpas con gasolina, que loco, no es mejor limpiar la placa lista con una virulana y detergente o alcohol?


No te lo tomes a mal, pero estas trabajando de una forma peligrosa para tu salud y la de los que viven contigo, no puedo dejar de recomendarte que cambies tu manera de trabajar, o por lo menos no de ese tipo de consejos inadecuados aca en el foro, pones en peligro a la gente que no sabe o está empezando en el tema...


----------



## guille990 (Oct 10, 2012)

coincido con djwash trabajar con ácido donde va a ir comida es algo peligroso; yo uso agua oxigenada y ácido clorhídrico y me da buenos resultados, pero trabajando seguro porque se come lo que toca y desprende vapores tóxicos. Lo de pasar un pincel con la placa dentro del ácido lo tengo que probar porque no se me había ocurrido (creo que funciona porque a veces note que el papel no se quitaba de entre las pistas y lo removí con un palillo dentro del ácido re-facil), aunque ¿el ácido clorhídrico no se come el pincel también?


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lógicamente es necesario trabajar al aire libre ya que como dijo guille990 los vapores que se producen por la reacción del cobre con el ácido son tóxicos ademas yo utilizo una mascarilla con filtro para gases ácidos, en cuanto al pincel o brocha para remover los restos de papel yo utilizo un cepillo de dientes ya que como es completamente plástico este no reacciona con el ácido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 10, 2012)

El dquimber ese está re loco viejaaa

Yo plancho la PCB...después lo mando al agua...ahí 5 minutos, el papel se abalnda, y con los dedos lo vas sacando 

despues lo mandás al cloruro de hierro.


----------



## pispis22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con *DJ DRACO* al realizar la transferencia del tóner al PCB, se introduce la placa en agua por unos minutos para que el papel pueda desprenderse más fácil y con los dedos se va frotando el papel hasta que se hagan bollitos o mejor digamos bolitas, también utilizo una aguja para poder quitar el papel donde hay pistas muy finas y no se desprende fácilmente y solo me preocupo por quitar el papel donde quiero que ataque el acido a la placa, ósea que dejo a la vista el cobre que quiero que ataque el acido, para poder remover el tóner es mejor utilizar un trapito mojado con alcohol e ir frotando hasta que se quite todo la tinta negra, el papel que utilizo es Propalcote y me ha dado muy buenos resultados.    

Un consejo hay que ser muy dedicado y tener Paciencia para poder obtener los mejores resultados.


----------



## Giru_zgz (Oct 10, 2012)

Buenas, yo también he trabajado con este metodo pero es muy engorroso! Al introducir la placa en agua y retirar el papel se queda muchas veces un plastico transparente al que hay que retirarlo con la uña o con un alfiler como dicen por aqui.
Asegurate de que se va bien el plastico donde no hay pistas porque por el contrario esa zona no se la comera.

Yo he probado también el método de insolación y para mi gusto es bastante mas fácil, sino tienes insoladora puedes poner la placa en la ventana y se insola de igual manera.

Te dejo un video de este método:


----------



## Paisa (Oct 10, 2012)

Parcero es mucho mejor el papel fotosensible que lo venden en ML, pero si es para planchar mil veces con vinil que con papel fotografico.


----------



## dquimbert (Oct 10, 2012)

_*uuuuuu la verdad tienes razon compañero!!! gracias y mejorare!! *_ pss::buenpost:


----------



## jose l (Oct 14, 2012)

Una buena opcion es usar papel calcio o propalcote   y luego introduces la placa en agua fria, por unos minutos,luego le  despegas el papel y si aun continua pegada la dejas unos minutos mas, luego la retiras ...asi me funcionó.


----------



## gosper42 (Jul 29, 2014)

mis estimados compañeros, soy nuevo aqui, e estado revisando las respuestas de este tema, veran he hecho pruebas con varios tipos de papel para hacer pcb's (couche 100gm, couche 90gm, vegetal o calca, papel transfer para camisetas, papel de calcomanias) y con al menos 4 de ellos (couche 100g, 90 gm, vegetal y transfer en tinta) la integridad de la placa se vio comprometida despues de pasarla por la solucion de cobre, manana probare con el transfer y el papel de calcomanias, pero viendo sus respuestas del foro probare tambien con el papel de revista, la duda es a q temperatura debe estar la plancha para poder transferirlo??
1-acrilico
2.-nilon
3.-poliester
4.-lana
5.-algodon
6.-lino

y por cuanto tiempo se debe pasar la plancha por la placa para transferir el toner???
espero sus respuestas y de antemano gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 29, 2014)

Amigos, el papel de revista funciona perfectamente. Hace varios años que lo uso y nunca falló. La calidad es excelente. No gasten dinero en cosas locas, y así de paso reciclan un poco.
Saludos!


----------



## gosper42 (Jul 29, 2014)

mi estimado lucho seguire tu consejo pero dime a que temperatura pones la plancha?? y cuanto tiempo calientas el papel??


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 30, 2014)

gosper42 dijo:


> mi estimado lucho seguire tu consejo pero dime a que temperatura pones la plancha?? y cuanto tiempo calientas el papel??



Excelente! La plancha que uso es una plancha normal para ropa, nunca le medí la temperatura, pero siempre la usé al máximo durante unos cinco minutos aproximadamente, ejerciendo una presión no muy grande sobre el papel para que no se rompa o deforme.
El papel tiene que ser fino y de buena calidad y la impresión con el máximo toner posible.
Lo que hago previamente es pulir la placa virgen con viruta fina de acero en todas las direcciones, lo suficiente como para quitar el oxido y huellas digitales; pulirla demasiado puede hacer que el toner no se agarre tan fuertemente, así que no hay que hacer un "espejo" de ella. 
Luego de eso limpio bien la superficie con thiner o acetona (la que se usa en manicuría) y ya queda preparada para planchar.
Una vez hecho el planchado del papel, éste quedará pegado a la placa, por lo que habrá que dejar enfriar naturalmente y sumergir durante 20 minutos en agua fría para que el papel se despegue fácilmente.
En lo personal, prefiero marcar enseguida con un punzón los puntos de perforación, para agujerear con una mecha bien afilada antes de meter todo en el cloruro férrico, pero se puede perforar después.
Prueben porque queda realmente bien.
Saludos!


----------



## nando143 (Ago 21, 2014)

Hola, ando haciendo plaquitas para un ampli 5.1, el método que uso para transferir el circuito es el de la plancha.

El papel no sé que gramaje es, no sé su ficha técnica porque lo compré suelto en una libraría, solo sé que es glossy para inkjet.

Debo decir que las fotos salen de lujo, tuve que restaurar una foto antigua, así que la escaneé y luego con gimp la restauré luego la imprimí y salió de maravilla. Bueno, llendo al tema.
Con este papel es muy facil transferir el circuito, el problema es cuando llega la hora de meterlo en agua para que se despegue solito, no se despega como se vé en algunos videos que andan dando vuelta por ahí, sinó que hay que despegarlo manualmente, sin embargo, queda una delgada capa de papel en la placa, es "invisible", me dí cuenta de esto mirando con la lupa que hay una diferencia en el color del cobre, le pasé un punzón en una parte y salió esa piel, y ahí quedó el cobre al descubierto y brillante.

Entonces pienso que si le meto la placa en el acido así con esa piel, no me va a comer nada, y lo peor,que me puede hacer puentes entre pistas, y el flor de corto circuito que se desataría.

Entonces lo que hago antes meterlo en el acido es armarme de paciencia y con una lupa y con un alfiler o aguja empezar a rasquetear toda la placa en donde se encuentre esa piel, corriendo el riesgo de levantar sin querér las pistas.


¿A algunos le pasa esto?
¿Que otro papel me pueden recomendar?

PD: Soy de Resistencia-Chaco (Argentina)


Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 21, 2014)

Intenta frotando la placa con un cepillo de dientes suavemente para retirar esa película restante, en cuanto al papel te recomiendo que uses hojas de revista, salen muy bien. Busca en el foro, éste tema se ha tratado ampliamente
Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Ago 21, 2014)

hola nando. Yo uso papel de revistas que sea brillante. Tambien queda eso.

En mi caso el toner queda bien pegado asi que suavemente, bajo el chorro de agua de la canilla, le voy pasando con un cepillo de dientes y sale toda esa capa.

Edito: Con Daniel respondimos lo mismo al mismo tiempo!


----------



## Fernando123 (Ago 21, 2014)

Yo utilizo el papel glossy brillante blanco A4 de 180 gramos de la marca masterprint y me ha dado muy buenos resultados, lo que si jamas lo pongo en agua, una vez hecho la tranferencia lo dejo enfriar un poco y saco el papel como si fuera una calco, en caso de que la transferencia no haya sido perfecta le doy una repasada con la plancha.

Saludos.


----------



## nando143 (Ago 21, 2014)

Hola a todos, gracias por responder, Daniel Meza y seaarg respondieron al mismo tiempo jaja.
Me había olvidado de que tambien le paso un cepillo de dientes. Tambien he probado meterlo en agua caliente y pasarle el cepillo, este metodo quita un poco mas de esa piel pero no toda, en donde las partes estan muy cerquitas o hay letras, ahi se resiste más a ser desalojado jaja.

Con respecto a la hoja de revista, tiene que ser brillante, pero cual revista? (aclaro que me daría verguenza ir a la fotocopiadora para que me imprima en una hoja de revista jaja)

No había probado quitar el papel sin pasarle por agua, he comprobado que la tinta se adhiere firmemente a la placa, así que voy a probar quitarlo en seco.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 21, 2014)

Sip, deben ser revistas con hojas de esas brillantes tipo revista de catálogo.
NO quites el papel en seco, corres el riesgo de que se lleve el toner de la placa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2014)

Tenes que usar un papel que se llama "ilustracion" de 90 gramos. Es un glossy pero sale mas facil y si lo refregas con el dedo se va despegando sin llevarse el toner.


----------



## palurdo (Ago 22, 2014)

Si estuvieras en España te recomendaría que pidieses hojas de publicidad caducada de una cadena de tiendas de informática cuyo nombre empieza por A y termina por las siglas del partido político que gobierna actualmente. 

Son hojas de publicidad tamaño A4 por lo que casan perfectas en la impresora y salen muy bien impresas y transferidas al PCB. Yo consigo hacer placas smd con pistas de 0.2mm y componentes 0604. Y si las barnizas con colofonia ya se quedan de lujo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 22, 2014)

Y no has intentado meterlas al ácido o al percloruro con esos sobrantes? 

He hecho placas que tienen restos de papel de la transferencia y al echar la placa al ácido, no se porque pero hace espuma y parecería que lo corroe. Al final el papel ya no está y si habían "cortos" entre pistas por los sobrantes de papel, pues resulta que no hay nada!

A alguien más le ha pasado esto?

Salu2!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 22, 2014)

Yo también luego las pongo así al ácido sin quitar todo el papel y el mismo ácido se encarga de eliminarlo. Lo de las burbujas no me ocurre pero supongo es porque el ácido que uso ya es reutilizado


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 22, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Tenes que usar un papel que se llama "ilustracion" de 90 gramos. Es un glossy pero sale mas facil y si lo refregas con el dedo se va despegando sin llevarse el toner.


 
Dr. Zoidberg Ese si que es muy bueno y lo he usado, tienes mucha razón sale mucho mas fácil y queda impecable el Toner, también les recomiendo el Kodak fotográfico cuesta un poco mas que el Glossy pero es súper bueno para PCB, gracias Dr. Zoidberg por tu recomendación a Favoritos.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 22, 2014)

Cada uno cuenta su experiencia. El papel glossy deja mas película porque la gelatina que lo cubre es mas gruesa. Yo uso con enorme éxito el fotográfico mate de 100 gramos. Se transfiere fenómeno. Y la película que queda, se va sacando frotando con los dedos. Puede quedar sobre el toner, pero eso no molesta. Como tiene una suave película de gelatina, toma muy bien el toner. Con todos los papeles he hecho pruebas. Con las revistas, las letras no me dejan ver bien las pistas. El papel ilustración "chupa" algo del toner y no se desprende bien. Bueno, como dije antes, es la experiencia de cada uno.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 22, 2014)

@aquileslor Ese no lo he probado, tengo un par de pcb para imprimir por aquí cerca venden el fotográfico mate para probarlo y luego les cuento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:
			
		

> Dr. Zoidberg Ese si que es muy bueno y lo he usado, tienes mucha razón sale mucho mas fácil y queda impecable el Toner, también les recomiendo el Kodak fotográfico cuesta un poco mas que el Glossy pero es súper bueno para PCB, gracias Dr. Zoidberg por tu recomendación a Favoritos.
> 
> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20050817111313/uncyclopedia/images/f/f7/Zoidberg_jesus.jpg



*ME GUSTA!!!!!* (en el f29 no se puede poner )


----------



## nando143 (Ago 23, 2014)

Gracias a todos por sus recomendaciones.
He hecho la prueba de dejarle la pelicula de papel que queda y luego meterle en el acido. Y el resultado es que el pcb quedo bien.
Cuando se me terminen las hojas que tengo para esto voy a probar el mate de 100 grs.

Otra cosa que queria preguntar es como saben cuando el acido ferrico ya esta gastado o viejo. En mi caso creo que ya estaba viejo porque en casi toda la placa ya habia comido todo el cobre pero en algunas partes, especialmente en el centro donde habia letras muy juntas tardaba en comer el cobre.
Aclaro que el ataque quimico lo hago con baño maria. Que por cierto me pasé de revoluciones con el calor y finalmente el acido se hizo una pasta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2014)

nando143 dijo:


> Gracias a todos por sus recomendaciones.
> He hecho la prueba de dejarle la pelicula de papel que queda y luego meterle en el acido. Y el resultado es que el pcb quedo bien.
> Cuando se me terminen las hojas que tengo para esto voy a probar el mate de 100 grs.
> 
> Otra cosa que queria preguntar es como saben cuando el acido ferrico ya esta gastado o viejo. En mi caso creo que ya estaba viejo porque en casi toda la placa ya habia comido todo el cobre pero en algunas partes, especialmente en el centro donde habia letras muy juntas tardaba en comer el cobre.


Lee este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/


> Aclaro que el ataque quimico lo hago con baño maria. Que por cierto me pasé de revoluciones con el calor y finalmente el acido se hizo una pasta


Agrega agua hasta que se ponga líquido nuevamente.


----------



## ramiro77 (Ago 23, 2014)

Aprovecho el hilo para hacer una pregunta: la tinta de las inkjet es soluble en el percloruro férrico? Pregunto porque hay unas hojas transfer para inkjet que se usan para hacer estampados en ropa y transfieren realmente MUY fácil. El tema es que son más baratas que las hojas transfer para tóner (que son las famosas hojas azules que también salen excelentes pero son realmente caras).


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 23, 2014)

yo siempre uso papel couche y salen buenas , nunca probe con otros metodos pues es mas caro que el del papel couche ademas que si lo sabes hacer bien no tendras problemas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2014)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Aprovecho el hilo para hacer una pregunta: la tinta de las inkjet es soluble en el percloruro férrico?


La gran mayoría sip.
No son solubles las tintas para interpérie o las resistentes a UV (También interperie pero aún mejores.)
La tinta que se emplea para estampado textil es de "Sublimación" y no es soluble.


> Pregunto porque hay unas hojas transfer para inkjet que se usan para hacer estampados en ropa y transfieren realmente MUY fácil. El tema es que son más baratas que las hojas transfer para tóner (que son las famosas hojas azules que también salen excelentes pero son realmente caras).


Lo mas económico (Gratis) es emplear el papel ilustración de las publicidades.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2014)

Desde hace bastante tiempo *no* aparece en este tema una pregunta o un consejo que no se haya mencionado con anterioridad, es decir que se repiten las mismas dudas, mismos consejos y mismas discusiones.

Quién tenga una duda sobre este tema: *Primero lea "Todo" el tema*
Quién tenga un consejo sobre este tema: *Primero lea "Todo" el tema*

Si luego de leído *todo el tema a conciencia* se descubre que se puede aportar algo nuevo o relevante, le puede enviar una solicitud para re-abrir el tema a cualquier Moderador.


----------

